# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Традиция и современность >  Резолюция о насилии в семье, 2019 г.

## Хари-канта д.д.

Резолюция о насилии в семье (Джи-Би-Си ИСККОН по Северной Америке)
Январь 2019

Домашнее насилие является незаконным, неоправданным и никогда ни в каком случае не может быть приемлемым в Международном обществе сознания Кришны (ИСККОН). Любая интерпретация вайшнавских религиозных или социальных учений, которая потворствует, одобряет или оправдывает домашнее насилие, отклоняется Джи-Би-Си Северной Америки.

Приложения к резолюции

- Определение насилия в семье

- Влияние на детей

- Как выглядит внешне домашнее насилие?

- Защита является указанием шастр

- Почему женщина не уходит

- Самопомощь

- Решение прекратить отношения

- Признаки того, что ваш обидчик НЕ меняется

- Дополнительные советы для лидеров ИСККОН

Читать полностью: http://vaishnavi.su/index.php/articl...resolution2019

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

*Приложения к резолюции
*Источник: https://iskconnews.org/iskcon-statem...pendices,6930/

*Приложение 1: Определение насилия в семье 
*
Под насилием в семье понимается эмоциональное, психическое или физическое насилие, применяемое одним человеком в отношениях или в браке, чтобы контролировать партнера. Злоупотребление может происходить часто или с большими перерывами между эпизодами, но это никогда не бывает одиночным событием. 

Есть несколько типов насилия:

*Физическое* (к ним относятся):
- удар
- укус
- плевок
- пощечина
- толчки
- удар кулаком
- таскание за волосы
- поджег
- порезы
- зажимание
- любой тип насильственного поведения по отношению к жертве
- отказ в лечении
- заставлять употреблять алкоголь, наркотики

*Сексуальное насилие:
*- изнасилование
- попытки прикоснуться к интимным частям тела
- насилие, сопровождающееся принуждением к сексу
- унижать жертву на интимной почве

*Эмоциональное насилие:
*- навешивание ярлыков
- постоянная критика
- унижать партнера (часто используется, чтобы убедить партнера в его одиночестве), например: «Ты такая толстая! Да кому ты понравишься?», «Да ты даже своей семье больше не нужна!»
- действия, травмирующие отношения между жертвой и ее/его ребенком

*Обратите внимание, что иногда последствия эмоционального насилия могут быть такими же или даже более травмирующими, чем некоторые типы физического насилия.

*Финансовое насилие:
*- обидчик делает жертву финансово зависимой
- поддерживает полный контроль над финансовыми ресурсами
- отказывает жертве в доступе к средствам
- запрещает жертве ходить в школу или работать

*Психологическое насилие:
*- изолировать партнера от общения с семьей и друзьями
- вызывать страх через запугивание
- угрозы физического насилия или угроза лишить жизни жертву, ее детей, родственников, друзей или уничтожить имущество
- обидчик угрожает совершить самоубийство или навредить себе
- обидчик не позволяет жертве уйти из дома
- конфискация документов (паспорт и т.д.)

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

*Приложение 2: Влияние на детей
*
Домашнее насилие и жестокое обращение с детьми взаимосвязаны. 65% взрослых, которые оскорбляют своего партнера, также подвергают своих детей физическому или сексуальному насилию. Это имеет продолжение и в детях, поскольку исследования показывают, что мальчики, которые становятся свидетелями домашнего насилия, повзрослев, в два раза чаще, чем другие категории мужчин, подвергают насилию своих партнеров и детей.

Дети, которые воспитываются в условиях домашнего насилия, вырастают в страхе и беспокойстве. Они всегда настороже, в ожидании когда произойдет следующий эпизод насилия. Они не знают, что вызывает насилие, поэтому они никогда не чувствуют себя в безопасности. Они чувствуют себя бесполезными и бессильными, чтобы предотвратить эти насильственные действия.

Дети могут выглядеть внешне нормально, но внутри они несут тяжесть хранения домашней тайны. Дети часто винят себя. Они изолированы и уязвимы, жаждут внимания, привязанности и одобрения. Когда один родитель изо всех сил пытается выжить, а другой поглощен контролем, дети становятся физически, эмоционально и психологически одинокими.

*Дети могут выглядеть следующим образом:
*- виноватыми
- пристыженными
- депрессивными
- разгневанными
- ночью мочиться в постель
- неспособными концентрироваться на чем-либо

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

*Приложение 3: Как выглядит внешне домашнее насилие?
*
Следующие примеры иллюстрируют как часто выглядит насилие:

- Пара состоит в браке в течение одного месяца. Муж настаивает на том, чтобы жена оставила свою работу. Когда она хочет навестить своих друзей или семью, он запрещает ей или говорит, что он должен пойти тоже. Когда ее друзья пытаются позвонить ей, он отвечает на звонок и читает все ее личные электронные письма и телефонные сообщения.

- Жена прибавляет в весе после родов. Когда они одни, а иногда и на публике, муж постоянно критикует внешность своей жены. Он называет ее толстой и безобразной. Он говорит ей, что она непривлекательна из-за ее внешности, оставляя ее с чувством, что она недостойна любви, деморализованной и полной неуверенности в себе.

- После финансовых трудностей пара изо всех сил пытается свести концы с концами. Оба навешивают ярлыки друг на друга и обвиняют друг друга. Иногда он дает ей пощечину. После каждой ссоры он просит прощения и обещает, что это никогда не повторится. В разгар очередной ссоры он теряет контроль и бьет свою жену, оставляя ей фингал под глазом, а когда она падает, он ломает ей руку. Он извиняется и отвозит ее в больницу.

- Пара преданных с годовалым ребенком была направлена руководством храма на консультацию к психологу в связи с заявлениями о домашнем насилии. Оба утверждали, что его/ее партнер эмоционально, физически и финансово оскорблял его/ее. После посещения консультаций для пар, муж был направлен на оценку психического здоровья. Через некоторое время пара решила разлучиться и разделить опеку над своим ребенком.

- Два преданных были помолвлены. Мужчина начал физически издеваться над своей невестой (бить и давать пощечины) после того, как она отказалась заниматься сексом до брака. Она пошла к руководителю храма за помощью. Позже он признался в этом насилии. Он был отстранен от службы пуджари и ему было велено покинуть храмовый ашрам. Они решили не жениться. Она решила переехать в другой храм и чувствует себя хорошо. После одного года консультаций ему было разрешено вернуться в ашрам.

- Молодая пара с двумя детьми переехала из Индии в США несколько лет назад. Она стала общаться с преданными и подумывать об инициации. Муж был негативно настроен в отношении ее духовной практики и чувствовал угрозу для себя, так как считал, что другой мужчина (ее потенциальный гуру) был более важен для нее. Он расстроился и прибег к физическому насилию против нее. Привлекли полицию и он был направлен на консультации по управлению гневом. Она была направлена для консультаций с наставниками и они оба посещали профессиональные консультации. После нескольких лет консультаций пара стала лучше понимать потребности друг друга. Теперь они мирно живут вместе.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

*Приложение 4: Защита является указанием шастр
*
Как духовное сообщество вайшнавов, мы несем обязательство перед священными писаниями и традициями защищать других. «Шримад-Бхагаватам» утверждает, что: «В славные дни, или до наступления века Кали, брахманы, коровы, женщины, дети и старики должным образом получали защиту ... защита женщин поддерживает целомудрие общества, благодаря чему рождаются поколения людей, приносящие в общество мир, спокойствие и прогресс». (ШБ, 1.8.5, комм.ШП)
Мы также знаем, что в вайшнавской культуре мужчины обязаны защищать женщин, а не совершать насилие над ними. В этой связи имеется несколько шастрических ссылок:

«О детях нужно заботиться. Это хорошо. Точно также и о женщинах. И о стариках подобных мне – обо мне всегда заботятся… Это цивилизация». (ШП Вишакхе деви, Журнал «Обратно к Богу», 1999 г.)

«Человек, строго следующий религиозным предписаниям, всегда старается надежно защищать свою жену. Из-за этого ему порой приходится испытывать страдания, но он должен стойко переносить их. Таков долг верного мужа. Господь Рамачандра личным примером показал, как нужно исполнять свой долг перед женой». (ШБ 5.19.5. комм. ШП)

 «На духовном уровне нет таких различий: мужчина, женщина, или черный. Белый, или большой или маленький. Нет. Каждый является духовной душой. Пантитах сама даршинах. Видйа-винайа сампанне брахмане гави хастини шуни чайва шва-паке ча пандитах. Тот, кто п-настоящему образован, тот сама-даршинах. Он не проводит никаких различий. Тут так много западных женщин, девушек в нашем обществе. Они воспевают, танцуют, принимают сознание Кришны. Конечно, поскольку с внешней точки зрения, с точки зрения тела есть некоторые различия, мы держим мужчин и женщин отдельно, но это и все. В противном случае права одинаковы». (Беседа с репортером, 18 июня 1976 г., Торонто)

 «Наш Кришна – большой семьянин. Кришна никогда не становится монахом и наше желание – войти в семью Кришны и общаться с Ним лично. Поэтому жениться и стать примерным семьянином – это идеальная жизнь в сознании Кришны». (Письмо Джеймсу Дуди, 10 июля 1969 г.)
Женитьбы и замужество не увеличивают чьи-либо права как господина/госпожи по отношению к мужу или жене. Мужчины и женщины объединяются в браке для служения друг другу в совместном служении Кришне. Жена не является объектом наслаждения для мужа и наоборот… Они женятся для того, чтобы удовлетворить Господа, а не чтобы удовлетворять самих себя… Никто из них не может заставлять своего партнера служить себе». (Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати об отношениях между полами, журнал «Гармонист»)

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

*Приложение 5: Почему женщина не уходит
*
Существует много причин, по которым мужчина/женщна не оставляет отношения, в которых присутствуют элементы насилия:

*Общество не предоставляет поддержку
*- друзья и семья не советуют (не поддерживают) жертву оставить насильственные взаимоотношения
- наставники побуждают жертву сохранять отношения любой ценой

*Страх
*- жертвы верят, что если они уйдут, обидчик будет преследовать их с угрозами насилия или даже убьет не только их, но также их друзей, семью, детей, домашних питомцев и т.д.
- жертвы боятся потерять опеку над детьми
- обидчик угрожает навредить себе или даже совершить самоубийство, если жертва уйдет
- боязнь остаться одинокой/одиноким или изолированным представляется большей бедой, чем страх насилия, который они испытывают

*Низкая самооценка
*- После продолжительного насилия, они часто теряют чувство собственного достоинства и начинают верить в то, что их обидчик прав. Они верят, что больше никто другой не станет заботиться о них.
- Они верят, что не смогут зарабатывать достаточно финансов сами

*Часто задаваемые вопросы о жертвах домашнего насилия включают в себя:
*• Почему ты не заговорил раньше?
• Почему ты просто не ушел?
• Почему ты никому не сказал?

Стыд (среди прочих факторов) часто заставляет жертв чувствовать, что они оказались в ловушке, что их заставили замолчать, и что выхода нет. Позор - это то, что мешает многим жертвам заговорить. Если вы имеете дело со стыдом, вот несколько вещей, которые следует запомнить:

Обидчик является ответственной стороной. Люди с оскорбительной природой (а иногда и семья, друзья или общество) могут убедить своих партнеров, что именно они являются причиной того, что партнер оскорбляет их. Это неправда. Каждый имеет контроль над своими действиями. Никто не должен вредить другому.

Вы не должны подвергаться насилию. Вы не заслуживаете того, чтобы вас унизили или навешали ярлык, сказали, с кем вы можете или не можете дружить, чтобы вас контролировали или причиняли боль. В здоровых отношениях каждый должен иметь возможность выражать свои чувства, не прибегая к насилию.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

*Приложение 6: Самопомощь
*
Построение системы поддержки после опыта насилия очень важно. Работа с травмирующим опытом может быть огромной, и полезно иметь кого-то, с кем можно поговорить об этом. Это может включать друзей и членов семьи, но также помните, что профессиональное консультирование и терапия могут быть чрезвычайно ценными в процессе выздоровления. Важно помнить, что у вас есть право выбирать как вы хотите справиться со своим опытом.

После переживания чего-то травматического, такого как домашнее насилие, уход за собой может стать большой частью исцеления. Это может выглядеть по-разному для всех, но некоторые люди предпочитают вести дневник, заниматься йогой, петь, молиться, читать или просто получать достаточный отдых. Важно снимать стресс и заботиться о себе физически и умственно.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

*Приложение 7: Решение прекратить отношения
*
Если вы пытаетесь решить, оставаться ли вам или оставить насильственные отношения, вы можете чувствовать смущение, неуверенность, испуг и разорванность. В одно мгновение вы можете отчаянно хотеть уйти, а в следующее вы можете захотеть сохранить отношения. Вы можете обвинить себя в насилии или чувствовать себя слабым и смущенным, потому что вы остались в отношениях, несмотря на это. Не попадайтесь в ловушку путаницы, вины или самоуничижения. Единственное, что имеет значение, это ваша безопасность.

*Если вас оскорбляют, помните:
*- Вы не виноваты в том, что подверглись избиениям или плохому обращению
- Вы заслуживаете уважения
- Вы заслуживаете безопасной и счастливой жизни
- Ваши дети заслуживают безопасной и счастливой жизни
- Вы не одиноки. Есть люди, которые готовы помочь.

*Когда вы столкнетесь с решением прекратить оскорбительные отношения или попытаться их спасти, помните следующее:
*
*Если вы надеетесь, что ваш партнер-насильник изменится...* Исследования показывают, что насилие чаще всего повторяется снова. Насильники имеют глубокие эмоциональные и психологические проблемы. Хотя изменение не является невозможным, оно не является быстрым или легким. Изменения могут произойти только тогда, когда ваш обидчик берет на себя полную ответственность за свое поведение, ищет профессионального лечения и перестает обвинять вас, свое несчастное детство, стресс, работу, пьянство, употребление наркотиков или свой характер. Имейте в виду, что лица, совершающие насилие (особенно мужчины), крайне редко обращаются за профессиональной помощью, если это не предписано судом или если супруга не угрожает уйти.

*Если вы верите, что можете помочь обидчику...* Вполне естественно, что вы хотите помочь своему партнеру. Вы можете думать, что вы единственный, кто понимает его/ее или что вы несете ответственность за решение его/ее проблем. Но правда в том, что, оставаясь и принимая неоднократные оскорбления, вы можете усиливать и запускать это оскорбительное поведение. Вместо того, чтобы помогать обидчику, вы можете увековечивать проблему. Терпимое насилие не соответствует нашим религиозным принципам терпимости и сострадания. Позволяя супругу/партнеру оскорблять вас, вы позволяете им продолжать совершать вайшнава-апарадху через жестокое обращение с вами. Злоупотребление вредно для духовного и материального благополучия как жертвы, так и обидчика.

*Если ваш партнер пообещал прекратить насилие...* Столкнувшись с последствиями, обидчики часто просят другого шанса, просят прощения и обещают измениться. Они могут даже иметь ввиду то, что говорят в данный момент, но их истинная цель часто заключается в том, чтобы оставить контроль за собой и не дать вам уйти. В большинстве случаев они возвращаются к своему насильственному поведению после того, как были прощены и они больше не беспокоятся о том, что вы уйдете.

*Если ваш партнер проходит консультирование или реабилитационную программу для агрессоров...* Даже если ваш партнер участвует в консультировании, нет никакой гарантии, что он или она изменится. Многие обидчики, проходящие консультирование, продолжают быть жестокими, оскорбительными и стремящимися все контролировать. Если ваш партнер прекратил преуменьшать проблему и оправдываться, это хороший знак. Вам по-прежнему необходимо принимать решение, основываясь на том, кем он является сейчас, а не на том идеале, которым вы надеетесь он/она станет.

*Если вы беспокоитесь о том, что произойдет, если вы уйдете...* Возможно, вы боитесь того, что сделает ваш обидчик, куда вы уйдете или как вы будете содержать себя или своих детей, но не позволяйте страху неизвестности держать вас в опасной, нездоровой ситуации. Обратитесь за профессиональной помощью и советом, чтобы принять лучшее решение для себя и своей семьи.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

*Приложение 8: Признаки того, что ваш обидчик НЕ меняется
*
Если ваш обидчик:
• стремится преуменьшить роль насилия или отрицает, насколько серьезно это было
• продолжает обвинять других в своем поведении
• утверждает, что вы тот, кто оскорбляет
• Давит на вас, чтобы пойти на консультирование семейных пар
• Говорит вам, что вы должны дать ему/ей еще один шанс
• чтобы продолжать лечение, его/ее нужно подталкивать
• Говорит, что не может измениться, если вы не останетесь и не поддержите его/ее
• Пытается получить сочувствие от вас, ваших детей или вашей семьи и друзей
• Ожидает что-то от вас в обмен на получение помощи
• Давит на вас в принятии решения об отношениях

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

*Приложение 9: Дополнительные советы для лидеров ИСККОН
*
1. До проведения свадебной церемонии требуется предварительная консультация специалистов. Будучи профессионально обученными, консультанты часто способны различать и предотвращать разрушительные отношения и родовые сценарии, прежде чем они полностью развиваются. Это также может предотвратить трагическую семейную ситуацию, если в ухаживании уже сложились определенные закономерности.

2. Нужно взаимодействовать с местными правоохранительными органами. Учитесь у них и сотрудничайте с ними в решении проблем насилия в вашем обществе.

3. Просвещайте свою общину о явлении домашнего насилия. У нас есть  тенденция в храмовых общинах сосредотачиваться на обучении библейским истинам и наставлениям по поводу брака, но в то же время не решать реальные проблемы, с которыми уже сталкиваются многие в общине.

4. Необходимо выступать против жестокого обращения, которое включает в себя обсуждение неправильного применения священных писаний в плане перекладывания вины, манипулирования и, в конечном итоге, удержания контроля над другими. Эти темы могут быть подняты на общественных обсуждениях, таких как воскресные программы. Озвучивая эти заблуждения, мы рассеиваем оправдания, которые нарушители могут искать, злоупотребляя нашей философией. По крайней мере, это привлекает внимание общины к важной проблеме. Образование может быть величайшим инструментом профилактики.

5. Быть рядом с теми, кто стал жертвами домашнего насилия. Слушать их. Поверьте, что насилие может произойти. Тогда будьте терпеливы. Может потребоваться время и значительные усилия для жертвы, чтобы справиться с проблемой.

6. Установите границы того, насколько вы вмешиваетесь. По возможности направляйте пары к профессиональному консультанту. Они, вероятно, будут проводить сессии по отдельности, пока не станет ясно, что достаточно безопасно участвовать в совместном консультировании. Совместное консультирование никогда не должно проводиться с парой до тех пор, пока насилие полностью не прекратилось. Это необходимо из-за риска еще одного насилия в результате раскрытия конфиденциальной информации во время сеансов. В некоторых ситуациях это время никогда не наступает.

Руководители храмов не должны отвлекаться на глубокие надежды на восстановление отношений. В случаях насилия в семье первым обязательством руководителя храма должно быть обеспечение безопасности жертв, а не спасение брака. Хотя мы справедливо принимаем священность и важность брака, когда в отношениях проявляется насилие и чрезмерный контроль, мы должны признать, что этот идеал уже разрушен.

После экспертного профессионального (а не пастырского) вмешательства, пара сможет посмотреть, можно ли восстановить брак. В качестве альтернативы жертва может признать, что отношения просто недостаточно безопасны, чтобы их можно было восстановить. Это решение всегда должно приниматься жертвой, и храмовые общины должны избегать давления на них в связи с этим решением.

----------


## Gaura Shakti dvs

Где найти этих профессионально обученных консультантов? Для большинства людей из мира, цель семьи - наслаждаться друг другом; поэтому и существует выражение "два взаимных паразита". Тех, кто сможет понять и поправить ситуацию с точки зрения преданных Кришны, не так уж легко найти в крупных городах, не говоря уж о провинции. Что делать?

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

> Где найти этих профессионально обученных консультантов? Для большинства людей из мира, цель семьи - наслаждаться друг другом; поэтому и существует выражение "два взаимных паразита". Тех, кто сможет понять и поправить ситуацию с точки зрения преданных Кришны, не так уж легко найти в крупных городах, не говоря уж о провинции. Что делать?


Странно видеть такой вопрос. Даже на этом форуме есть раздел с психологическими и др. консультациями. А вообще психологов в каждой ятре сейчас столько много стало, что скоро перебор даже будет.

----------


## Sharada d.d.

Правильный вопрос, на самом деле. Мало психологов умеют работать с жертвами насилия, и могут только навредить. Например, при абьюзе,проживании с нарциссом или психопатом категорически противопоказана семейная терапия. Или нельзя виноватить жертву,говоря про вторичную выгоду. 

А нарциссам вообще терапия нежелательна, они научатся еще более изощренно манипулировать. Впрочем,они и не пойдут. "Они нормальные, проблема в других"  :smilies:  


Подобных специалистов нужно искать по рекомендации в специализированных сообществах,желательно сначала выяснить насколько в теме человек, у которого спрашиваете рекомендацию.

Последние несколько лет я много читаю на тему абьюза. Случайно попалась на глаза информация, стало интересно, втянулась  :smilies:   Очень актуально в мире.

Хари-канта, Вы изучали тему темной триады?

----------


## Gaura Shakti dvs

Я не знаю, насколько эти консультации возможны виртуально... А о психологах в каждой ятре, кто может быть таковым? Просто прочитав книгу Дэйла Карнеги или получив диплом о высшем образовании психологом не станешь.

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

> жертвами насилия, и могут только навредить. Например, при абьюзе,проживании с нарциссом или психопатом категорически противопоказана семейная терапия. Или нельзя виноватить жертву,говоря про вторичную выгоду. 
> А нарциссам вообще терапия нежелательна, они научатся еще более изощренно манипулировать. Впрочем,они и не пойдут. "Они нормальные, проблема в других"  
> Последние несколько лет я много читаю на тему абьюза. Случайно попалась на глаза информация, стало интересно, втянулась   Очень актуально в мире.
> Хари-канта, Вы изучали тему темной триады?



А-а-а-а-а-а-а-а-а-а!
Кажется психические и психологические паталогии становятся не только повседневной обыденностью, но еще и объектами для исследований, и может быть для где то смакования...   :sed:  
Но ведь духовная практика - если она осуществляется с верным пониманием и без оскорблений - способна по определению излечить от всего вышеперечисленного. 
И даже от самого интереса ко всей этой патологии.

----------


## Sharada d.d.

Гаятри, не понимаю тон Вашего сообщения. Вы никогда не сталкивались с насилием в жизни? или что Вас смущает в данной теме?

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Согласна с тем, что специалистов, умеющих работать с жертвами очень мало, даже дипломированных. Два года назад я сама нарвалась на такую. Причем это ученица Шрилы Прабхупады, сделавшая в свое время много для движения. Сейчас она психолог реально высокго уровня, консультирующая членов правительства в одной стране. Но... слушая о неприятностях, она не дослушав до конца, перебила и стала говорить, что женщины сами виноваты, и вообще поливать их грязью, потому что когда-то какая-то дама пыталасб увести ее мужа... 

Шарада Деви, а вы сами занимаетесь консультирпованием?




> Хари-канта, Вы изучали тему темной триады?


Нет, не слышала. Я как-то не вникаю в эзотерику. С некоторых пор разочаровалась в этой теме и держусь от всего такого подальше.

----------


## Sharada d.d.

Хари-Канта, дорогая, я не психолог,совсем. училась немного, могу что то подсказать своим, по мелочи. А так нет, не возьмусь никогда с чужими мозгами работать. 

Темная триада-это не эзотерика,никаким боком.  Про них я упомянула в связи с Вашим советом "любого психолога". Сейчас вижу что Вы тоже против "любого психолога"  :smilies:  А про триаду не буду продолжать,просто определение приведу. 




> Тёмная триада в психологии представляет собой группу, включающую три личностные черты: нарциссизм, макиавеллизм и психопатию[1][2][3]. Определение «тёмный» указывает на злонамеренные, негативные для окружающих особенности данных черт[4][5][6].
> 
> Нарциссизм характеризуется грандиозностью, гордостью, самовлюблённостью и отсутствием эмпатии[7][8].
> 
> Макиавеллизм включает в себя манипуляцию и эксплуатацию других, циничное пренебрежение нравственностью, сосредоточение на собственных интересах[en] и лживость[9].
> 
> Главными особенностями психопатии являются асоциальное поведение, импульсивность, эгоизм, бессердечность и беспощадность[en][10].
> 
> Все три черты связаны с бессердечно-манипулятивным межличностным стилем[11]. В результате факторного анализа, проведённого в Каледонском университете Глазго, было обнаружено, что среди «большой пятёрки» черта доброжелательности[en] слабо представлена в тёмной триаде, в то время как невротизм и недобросовестность с некоторыми из них имеют непосредственную связь[9].

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

> Гаятри, не понимаю тон Вашего сообщения. Вы никогда не сталкивались с насилием в жизни? или что Вас смущает в данной теме?


Простите меня, деви. Вы правы - в моем сообщении недостает определенной окраски  :smilies:  Конкретизирую:
С насилием мне разумеется приходилось сталкиваться. И ни в этой теме, ни вообще в жизни, меня наверное уже мало что смутит, ибо повидалось всяко.
Единственно что хочу сказать - ну согласитесь же, что это действительно странно, что имея хотя бы в теории, кардинальный метод решения и своих патологий и защиты от патологий чужих, все таки остается некий интерес к изучению всего этого, и попыткам решить это все не на уровне причин, а на уровне следствий.
Ибо корневая причина вышеперечисленного - это авидья: забвение дживой своего вечного предназначения и своей вечной природы.  
И хочу Вам сказать, что в определенные непростые моменты, если вспоминалось именно о причине, а не о следствии - то есть если мне приходилось искренне обращаться к Кришне за защитой - происходили просто невероятные вещи. Изменялись ситуации, изменялось понимание, изменялись люди.
При всем при этом не хочу сказать, что психология не нужна и не важна, однако согласитесь, если знаешь первопричину, то уже просто не так интересно разбираться в частностях.  
Ну по крайней мере я так думаю  :smilies: 
Заметьте, я говорю не о ненужности необходимой терапевтической или клинической психологической или психиатрической (а то и юридической...) помощи, а скорее это выражаемое мной некоторое недоумение по поводу того, почему у духовных людей есть некоторый интерес к именно следствиям, а не к решению всего этого с помощи удаления авидьи, как первопричины.

----------


## Sharada d.d.

Скажу вкратце. 
При сильной травме сначала останавливаем кровотечение, и только потом устраняем его причину. А то можно и не дожить до устранения причины  :smilies: 
в контексте данной темы суициднуться или кого то убить. что, к сожалению, тоже происходит в преданными.

Сама видела сцену,как в Казахстане Говинде Махараджу сообщили о суициде его ученика,по прошествии времени. ББГС был очень подавлен, и ругался почему не сказали раньше.

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

> Скажу вкратце. 
> При сильной травме сначала останавливаем кровотечение, и только потом устраняем его причину. А то можно и не дожить до устранения причины 
> в контексте данной темы суициднуться или кого то убить. что, к сожалению, тоже происходит в преданными.
> Сама видела сцену,как в Казахстане Говинде Махараджу сообщили о суициде его ученика,по прошествии времени. ББГС был очень подавлен, и ругался почему не сказали раньше.



Про необходимую первую помощь Вы разумеется правы.
Но тут наверное надо сделать большие глаза и страшным, заговорщицким тоном задать вопрос о том, почему у практикующих духовный метод людей в жизни это все происходит?
Не тот метод?
Либо не так практикуем?

----------


## Sharada d.d.

Потому что среди религиозных людей полно демонов и сумасшедших. С демонами понятно, а среди последних много латентных, у которых по мере очищения, или по мере ощущения избранности и безнаказанности (в писаниях можно много накопать цитат под собственные желания и убеждения) проявляется крышесъезд. 

Не так практикуеи.
Майю тяжело преодолеть. и тп.

Недавно развелась моя подруга преданная. После многолетнего брака.  С абъюзером. Среди преданных он даже слывет хорошим преданным,давно практикующим. А как человек и муж-мягко скажем, редиска. Психологическое и физическое насилие применял как само собой разумеющееся, и оправдывал все это писаниями.

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

> Не так практикуеи. Майю тяжело преодолеть


Эх...
Пожалуй что именно так.
Ладно, отсатеся надежда, что когда нибудь - когда все это изрядно надоест - будем практиковать именно так как надо.

----------


## Gaura Shakti dvs

Я понемногу занимаюсь консультациями, но официально психологического образования у меня нет. Поэтому я свои услуги не навязываю. Помогаю, в основном, непреданным. Преданные считают, что они вне влияния законов природы, а кому-то стыдно собственные слабости показать. Вот так и получается: невозможно ни предупредить проблему, ни исправить имеющуюся.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> вопрос о том, почему у практикующих духовный метод людей в жизни это все происходит?
> Не тот метод?
> Либо не так практикуем?


Потому что люди в массе своей до сих пор психологически очень безграмотны. 
А манипуляторы, абъюзеры и газлайтеры ради своих целей могут обмануть практически любого, в том числе гуру и комитет санньяси. Единственные, кого они не могут ввести в заблуждение - ближайших родственников, клинических психологов и очень психологически грамотных преданных. А так, жертвами манипуляторов могут стать любой и любая. Люди в духовной организации для них весьма ресурсны, легкая добыча, особенно прошедшие через самопальные курсы "ведические матаджи", склонные подчиняться - у нас им самое раздолье в этом отношении. Многие чрезвычайно доверчивы, внушаемы, носят розовые очки, но главное - психологически безграмотны, и потому не распознают манипуляций.

----------


## Gaura Shakti dvs

Почему происходит у практикующих?

Много факторов. Как и остатки кармы с прошлых жизней, так и несерьёзное практиковать в этой жизни. А может даже быть и замысел Кришны.

----------


## Дамир

> Потому что среди религиозных людей полно демонов и сумасшедших. С демонами понятно, а среди последних много латентных, у которых по мере очищения, или по мере ощущения избранности и безнаказанности (в писаниях можно много накопать цитат под собственные желания и убеждения) проявляется крышесъезд. 
> 
> Не так практикуеи.
> Майю тяжело преодолеть. и тп.
> 
> Недавно развелась моя подруга преданная. После многолетнего брака.  С абъюзером. Среди преданных он даже слывет хорошим преданным,давно практикующим. А как человек и муж-мягко скажем, редиска. Психологическое и физическое насилие применял как само собой разумеющееся, и оправдывал все это писаниями.


А вы выслушали вторую сторону, чтобы иметь объективное мнение ?

----------


## Sharada d.d.

> Потому что люди в массе своей до сих пор психологически очень безграмотны. 
> А манипуляторы, абъюзеры и газлайтеры ради своих целей могут обмануть практически любого, в том числе гуру и комитет санньяси. Единственные, кого они не могут ввести в заблуждение - ближайших родственников, клинических психологов и очень психологически грамотных преданных. А так, жертвами манипуляторов могут стать любой и любая. Люди в духовной организации для них весьма ресурсны, легкая добыча, особенно прошедшие через самопальные курсы "ведические матаджи", склонные подчиняться - у нас им самое раздолье в этом отношении. Многие чрезвычайно доверчивы, внушаемы, носят розовые очки, но главное - психологически безграмотны, и потому не распознают манипуляций.


Раджа Кумари даси, респект! :buket:

----------


## Sharada d.d.

> А вы выслушали вторую сторону, чтобы иметь объективное мнение ?


Дамир, в ситуации абьюза объективного мнения не бывает,только мрт мозга,разве что, на предмет поражения зон,ответственных за эмпатию.
Они очень хорошо маскируются, и даже психиатрам порой не распознать. 
У триадников все виноваты,кроме них,даже скамейка  :smilies:  Бесполезно "выслушивать вторую сторону"  :smilies:  

Некоторые местные преданные в курсе их ситуации,пытались разрулить. 

Дедовщину в армии тоже не все видят, а она есть, и от нее умирают. 

Прошу не применять обычной психологии в ситуациях насилия. Если Вы с этим не сталкивались, то и слава Богу.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> А вы выслушали вторую сторону, чтобы иметь объективное мнение ?


Пример психологической безграмотности населения этой страны... 

Вторую сторону не выслушивают в ситуациях абъюза. Жертвам обеспечивают безопасность и ведут к разводам как можно быстрее  в случае семейного насилия, поскольку у жертв стокгольмский синдром. Манипуляторов и абъюзеров в организации отстраняют от должностей без выслушивания их мнения и басней. Отстранять надо без сюсюкания и предоставления трибун "для объяснения пред всем честным народом". Они крайне успешно притворяются и манипулируют так, что непрофи ВСЕГДА будут введены в заблуждение. В самом тяжелом случае может дойти до того, что заманипулированные "старшие" при разбирательствах могут ПОВЫСИТЬ манипулятора по карьерной лестнице в духовной организации. Только профи могут фиксировать и распознавать их приемы и манипуляции.  

Объективное мнение может дать только КЛИНИЧЕСКИЙ психолог + МРТ головного мозга (на которое никто из них добровольно не согласится) - у манипуляторов в мозге отсутствует зона сопереживания.

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

> Где найти этих профессионально обученных консультантов? Для большинства людей из мира, цель семьи - наслаждаться друг другом; поэтому и существует выражение "два взаимных паразита". Тех, кто сможет понять и поправить ситуацию с точки зрения преданных Кришны, не так уж легко найти в крупных городах, не говоря уж о провинции. Что делать?


Так можно и к обычно психологу или терапевту обратиться.

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

> Пример № 1 психологической безграмотности населения этой страны. Вторую сторону не выслушивают в ситуациях абъюза. Жертвам обеспечивают безопасность и ведут к разводам как можно быстрее  в случае семейного насилия, поскольку у жертв стокгольмский синдром. Манипуляторов и абъюзеров в организации отстраняют от должностей без выслушивания их мнения и басней. Отстранять надо без сюсюкания и предоставления трибун "для объяснения пред всем честным народом". Они крайне успешно притворяются и манипулируют так, что непрофи ВСЕГДА будут введены в заблуждение. Только профи могут фиксировать и распознавать их классические манипуляции.  
> 
> Объективное мнение может дать только КЛИНИЧЕСКИЙ психолог + МРТ головного мозга (на которое никто из них добровольно не согласится) - у манипуляторов в мозге отсутствует зона сопереживания.


Это такой научный факт про "зону сопереживания", которую на МРТ видно?

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

Резолюция, конечно, хорошая. К сожалению, в нашей стране даже с точки зрения законодательства домашнее насилие не особо преследуется. Домашнее насилие у нас декримилизовали.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Это такой научный факт про "зону сопереживания", которую на МРТ видно?


Да, это согласно клинической психологии, видно по МРТ.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Резолюция, конечно, хорошая. К сожалению, в нашей стране даже с точки зрения законодательства домашнее насилие не особо преследуется. Домашнее насилие у нас декримилизовали.


Вот именно поэтому надо просвещать население, что делать... "спасение утопающих - дело рук самих утопающих". Потому что полиции бы с обычными преступниками разобраться.

----------


## Sharada d.d.

> Так можно и к обычно психологу или терапевту обратиться.


Нельзя.

----------


## Sharada d.d.

> Резолюция, конечно, хорошая. К сожалению, в нашей стране даже с точки зрения законодательства домашнее насилие не особо преследуется. Домашнее насилие у нас декримилизовали.


Ваш вариант помощи жертвам насилия какой?

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

> Да, это согласно клинической психологии, видно по МРТ.


Вы меня простите, но ведь нет такого термина "зона сопереживания" в психопатологии или физиологии. А идея, что манипулятора можно увидеть на МРТ - это ведь бред. Сопереживание или эмпатия - это термин из психологии. Она к физиологии или органике мало отношения имеет.

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

> Ваш вариант помощи жертвам насилия какой?


Я просто им помогаю. В зависимости от ситуации. Буквально на прошлой неделе общался с преданными, у которых такая проблема. Моя помощь может быть только консультативной. На другую я не уполномочен.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Так можно и к обычно психологу или терапевту обратиться.


Обычные психологи не помогут, начнут свои штучки насчет "в ссорах всегда виноваты обе стороны", давайте составим табличку на две колонки, и прочая. Могут навредить жертвам еще больше. Некоторые грамотные терапевты - может быть, что помогут, но тоже не факт. В случаях абъюза нужны специально обученные профи.

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

> Они не помогут, начнут свои штучки насчет "в ссорах всегда виноваты обе стороны", давайте составим табличку на две колонки с "+" и "-" и прочая. Могут навредить жертвам еще больше. В случае абъюза нужны специально обученные профи.


Так помогают и даже преданным. Я ведь не могу не верить своим глазам. Понятно, что человек должен иметь именно эту квалификацию.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Вы меня простите, но ведь нет такого термина "зона сопереживания" в психопатологии или физиологии. А идея, что манипулятора можно увидеть на МРТ - это ведь бред. Сопереживание или эмпатия - это термин из психологии. Она к физиологии или органике мало отношения имеет.


Вы просто не в теме...вы сами сказали, что не уполномочены. 
Дело не в термине ( я не профи, и могу не знать термина ), но это _научный факт_ про мозг абъюзеров, что  у них определенная зона поражена. Поспрашивайте у клинических психологов.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Так помогают и даже преданным. Я ведь не могу не верить своим глазам. Понятно, что человек должен иметь именно эту квалификацию.


Какую "именно эту"? вы про какую квалификацию?

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

> Обычные психологи не помогут, начнут свои штучки насчет "в ссорах всегда виноваты обе стороны", давайте составим табличку на две колонки, и прочая. Могут навредить жертвам еще больше. Некоторые грамотные терапевты - может быть, что помогут, но тоже не факт. В случаях абъюза нужны специально обученные профи.


Обычный психолог, по крайней мере, может понять в целом ситуацию и направить людей дальше, может быть и к психиатру. Не всегда домашнее насилие именно с органическими патологиями связанно. Разные бывают жизненные ситуации - стресс, депрессия, органика. Психолог может отграничить психологию от психиатрии, его этому учат. Так что хороший психолог очень даже может помочь.

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

> Какую "именно эту"? вы про какую квалификацию?


Да, квалификацию работать с насилием в семье - знать диагностику, инструментарий, терапию, когда надо людей дальше передавать и кому.

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

> Вы просто не в теме...вы сами сказали, что не уполномочены. 
> Дело не в термине ( я не профи, и могу не знать термина ), но это _научный факт_ про мозг абъюзеров.


Простите, но я в теме. У меня университетское психологическое образование и я умею пользоваться справочным материалом. Дело именно в терминах. За терминами скрываются определённые конкретные понятия. Когда я слышу термин в моей голове появляется определение. В психиатрии людей с отсутствием эмпатии или это называется алекситимия (а это нечто большее, чем неспособность сопереживать) обычно связывают с расстройствами аутистического спектра. Простите, но я никак не могу принять, что все "абьюзеры" - аутисты или шизофреники.

Я не уполномочен потому, что сами обращающиеся меня об этом не просили и в нашей стране нет системы борьбы с домашним насилием, в которой психолог мог бы действовать.

У домашнего насилия гораздо больше других причин, в основном социальных.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> В психиатрии людей с отсутствием эмпатии или это называется алекситимия (а это нечто большее, чем неспособность сопереживать) *обычно* связывают с расстройствами аутистического спектра.Простите, но я никак не могу принять, что *все* "абьюзеры" - аутисты или шизофреники.


Простите, а разве я это говорила? 





> Простите, но я в теме. У меня университетское психологическое образование и я умею пользоваться справочным материалом.


Университетская *психология* и *клиническая психология* - это разные дисциплины и сферы... 
Еще раз: вы поинтерсуйтесь, пожалуйста,  у клинических психологов (то бишь медиков - это не для вас пояснение, конечно же, а для тех, кто действительно не в теме), как открыли особенность мозга абъюзеров.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Обычный психолог, по крайней мере, может понять в целом ситуацию и направить людей дальше, может быть и к психиатру.


Абъюзеры не пойдут ни к каким психологам. Им важно продолжать пользоваться ресурсами жертв. Они скорее сменят жертв, чем пойдут к психологам.

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

Когда речь идёт о психиатрии (или патапсихологии, клинической психологии) есть прямая взаимосвязь между нарушением ЦНС (центральной нервной системы) и отклонениями в поведении. В этом случае причина отклонений именно в органическом поражении ЦНС (из-за травмы, наследственное или развившееся).

Психолог работает как раз с такими понятиями как эмпатия, взаимопонимание и так далее. Психолог не ставит диагнозов, поскольку не работает с органикой. Его задача выявить неорганические причины проблем и с помощью терапии их скорректировать. Если психолог говорит, что у вас проблемы из-за нарушения или поражения "зоны сопереживания", такого психолога надо гнать поганой метлой.

----------


## Sharada d.d.

Нейробиолог Джеймс Фэллон проводил такие исследования. И говорил он о мозге именно психопатов, не об абьюзерах в целом.

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

> Абъюзеры не пойдут ни к каким психологам. Им важно продолжать пользоваться ресурсами жертв. Они скорее сменят жертв, чем пойдут к психологам.


Так ходят и им даже помогает. Эти самые "абьюзеры" разные бывают.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> в нашей стране нет системы борьбы с домашним насилием, в которой психолог мог бы действовать.
> У домашнего насилия гораздо больше других причин, в основном социальных.


До чего _удобная_ отговорка. 
А разве в каких-то странах есть? В Бенилюксе?

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

> Нейробиолог Джеймс Фэллон проводил такие исследования. И говорил он о мозге именно психопатов, не об абьюзерах в целом.


В том то и дело, речь идёт о психопатах. Абьюзер - это не диагноз. Это социальное явление.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Так ходят и им даже помогает. Эти самые "абьюзеры" разные бывают.


Сейчас-то разбираем ситуацию, когда настоящие манипуляторы в духовной организации действуют. 
Они никогда не пойдут к психологам )) а если пойдут, то и им мозг вынесут )) 




> Нейробиолог Джеймс Фэллон проводил такие исследования. И говорил он о мозге именно психопатов, не об абьюзерах в целом.


Вот, точно, про психопатов речь. Вот с ними бесполезно разбираться. 

Гаятри д.д. спросила, откуда это все, и почему не помогает духовная практика. 
*Так вот, в случае психопатов - не помогает.*

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

> Очень _удобная_ отговорка. Значит, так учат в наших Университетах? очень, очень удобно.


Это не отговорка. В развитых странах при домашнем насилии психолог сразу задействует социальные службы или даже органы правопорядка. Например, в Финляндии социальные службы помогают тем, что могут посодействовать в поиске работы или получения пособия. Ведь очень часто домашнее насилие или проблемы возникают из-за проблем с работой или финансами. Социальный работник (или волонтёр)может погулять в выходные с детьми пары, чтобы они могли пообщаться и разрешить накопившиеся проблемы. Психолог просто не может заменить систему, он может быть её полезной частью. Кому психолог в нашей стране может обратиться? К каким социальным службам? У нас не социальное государство. Такова реальность.

Мне кажется, вы не совсем полно представляете себе действительную деятельность психолога и соответственно не понимаете его возможности и невозможности.

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

> Сейчас-то разбираем ситуацию, когда настоящие манипуляторы в духовной организации действуют. 
> Они никогда не пойдут к психологам )) а если пойдут, то и психологу мозг вынесут ))


Я думал мы говорим о насилии по отношению к личности. Мы ведь не часть организации, в ИСККОН нет членства. Мы - добровольные последователи. ИСККОН вообще нельзя назвать организацией, ну или только с большой натяжкой.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Мне кажется, вы не совсем полно представляете себе действительную деятельность психолога и соответственно не понимаете его возможности и невозможности.


Я понимаю )) 
Просто мы о разных вещах говорили.

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

> Простите, а разве я это говорила? 
> 
> 
> 
> Университетская *психология* и *клиническая психология* - это разные дисциплины и сферы... 
> Еще раз: вы поинтерсуйтесь, пожалуйста,  у клинических психологов (то бишь медиков - это не для вас пояснение, конечно же, а для тех, кто действительно не в теме), как открыли особенность мозга абъюзеров.


Так приведите ссылку на этих самых исследователей.

----------


## Sharada d.d.

> В том то и дело, речь идёт о психопатах. Абьюзер - это не диагноз. Это социальное явление.


ну да, абьюзеры бывают разные, с диагнозом,или плохим воспитанием, психотравмами с детства и тп. И причины разные. Настоящих маньяков-психопатов немного,я полагаю.
Только что это меняет для жертв? Быстро их убивают, или медленно, или доводят до суицида. 

Кинуть Вам приглашение на тематическую группу в фб? может быть возникнет желание и возможность кому то помочь. Преданные-женщины там тоже есть, к сожалению.

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

> Raja Kumari dasi;184835]Простите, а разве я это говорила?


Вот, что вы написали:




> Объективное мнение может дать только КЛИНИЧЕСКИЙ психолог + МРТ головного мозга (на которое никто из них добровольно не согласится) - у манипуляторов в мозге отсутствует зона сопереживания.


Если бы в конце было "у некоторых манипуляторов", то я бы понял, что имеете в виду не всех.

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

> ну да, абьюзеры бывают разные, с диагнозом,или плохим воспитанием, психотравмами с детства и тп. И причины разные. Настоящих маньяков-психопатов немного,я полагаю.
> Только что это меняет для жертв? Быстро их убивают, или медленно, или доводят до суицида. 
> 
> Кинуть Вам приглашение на тематическую группу в фб? может быть возникнет желание и возможность кому то помочь. Преданные-женщины там тоже есть, к сожалению.


Ситуации чаще всего комплексные. Иногда непонятно, кто жертва, а иногда всё очевидно. Правильная диагностика конечно помогает, от неё ведь зависит терапия или лечение. 

Нет, на группу ссылки не надо, меня и так находят. Мне хватает.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Я думал мы говорим о насилии по отношению к личности. Мы ведь не часть организации, в ИСККОН нет членства. Мы - добровольные последователи. ИСККОН вообще нельзя назвать организацией, ну или только с большой натяжкой.


По факту: здания, счета, деятельность, цели, подразделения, министерства, комиссии, праздники, карьера, иерархия.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Вот, что вы написали:
> 
> "Объективное мнение может дать только КЛИНИЧЕСКИЙ психолог + МРТ головного мозга (на которое никто из них добровольно не согласится) - у манипуляторов в мозге отсутствует зона сопереживания". 
> 
> Если бы в конце было "у некоторых манипуляторов", то я бы понял, что имеете в виду не всех.


Если заговорили о клинической психологии - могли бы догадаться_ как специалист_, что речь о психопатах, которых не переделает никакая духовная практика. Но Вы перевели разговор на мозг аутистов и шизофреников зачем-то (?). Это тема о домашнем насилии, при чем здесь они... 

Ладно, уже поздно, не время гуны благости, я понимаю )

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

> Пример психологической безграмотности населения этой страны... 
> 
> Вторую сторону не выслушивают в ситуациях абъюза. Жертвам обеспечивают безопасность и ведут к разводам как можно быстрее  в случае семейного насилия, поскольку у жертв стокгольмский синдром. Манипуляторов и абъюзеров в организации отстраняют от должностей без выслушивания их мнения и басней. Отстранять надо без сюсюкания и предоставления трибун "для объяснения пред всем честным народом". Они крайне успешно притворяются и манипулируют так, что непрофи ВСЕГДА будут введены в заблуждение. В самом тяжелом случае может дойти до того, что заманипулированные "старшие" при разбирательствах могут ПОВЫСИТЬ манипулятора по карьерной лестнице в духовной организации. Только профи могут фиксировать и распознавать их приемы и манипуляции.  
> 
> Объективное мнение может дать только КЛИНИЧЕСКИЙ психолог + МРТ головного мозга (на которое никто из них добровольно не согласится) - у манипуляторов в мозге отсутствует зона сопереживания.


Приходит женщина и жалуется, что муж её ударил. По вашей логике абьюзера не надо выслушивать? Но в разговоре с ним выясняется, что жена била его до этого палкой. А до этого его уволили с работы, а нужно платить кредит и ипотеку. Нервы не выдержали. Кто тут абьюзер? Кого не надо выслушивать? Как тут МРТ поможет?

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

> Номинально - не организация, а по факту: здания, счета, деятельность, цели, подразделения, министерства, комиссии, праздники, карьера, иерархия.


Ну это всё дымовая завеса.

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

> Если мы говорили о клинической психологии - могли бы догадаться_ как специалист_, что речь о психопатах. Но Вы перевели разговор на аутистов и шизофреников зачем-то (?). Это тема о домашнем насилии, при чем здесь аутисты и шизофреники..?


Психопат - это диагноз. Манипулятор и абьюзер совсем другое дело. как тут догадаться?

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

> Если заговорили о клинической психологии - могли бы догадаться_ как специалист_, что речь о психопатах, которых не переделает никакая духовная практика. Но Вы перевели разговор на мозг аутистов и шизофреников зачем-то (?). Это тема о домашнем насилии, при чем здесь они... 
> 
> Ладно, уже поздно, не время гуны благости, я понимаю )


Потому что психопаты в этой категории

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

> Если заговорили о клинической психологии - могли бы догадаться_ как специалист_, что речь о психопатах, которых не переделает никакая духовная практика. Но Вы перевели разговор на мозг аутистов и шизофреников зачем-то (?). Это тема о домашнем насилии, при чем здесь они... 
> 
> Ладно, уже поздно, не время гуны благости, я понимаю )


Если тема о домашнем насилии, зачем вы на организацию переводите?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Ситуации чаще всего комплексные. Иногда непонятно, кто жертва, а иногда всё очевидно.


Послушайте, речь в теме шла о тяжелых случаях, спросили, почему духовная практика не помогает... вы зачем-то перевели разговор на _ваше_ служение, чем _вам_  в целом приходится заниматься.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Если тема о домашнем насилии, зачем вы на организацию переводите?


Это тема о домашнем насилии в семьях преданных ИСККОН. Разве эта резолюция-2019 для всего мира?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Потому что психопаты в этой категории


В какой категории у вас психопаты - в категории аутистов и шизофреников?  :blink:  

При чем тут они, если речь была про манипуляторов и газлайтеров...

В общем, простите, но становится ясно... что матаджи лучше надеяться только на себя и других матаджи.

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

> Послушайте, речь в теме шла о тяжелых случаях, спросили, почему духовная практика не помогает... вы зачем-то перевели разговор на _ваше_ служение, чем _вам_  в целом приходится заниматься.


То есть духовная практика не помогает тем, кому пора к клиническим психологам на МРТ? Разве на форуме не естественно делиться своим пониманием и опытом? Не буду вас больше беспокоить и отвечать на ваши сообщения.

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

> Нельзя.


А почему нельзя? Есть запрет?

----------


## Sharada d.d.

> А почему нельзя? Есть запрет?


Я имела ввиду, нельзя тому психологу, кто не знает принципы работы с жертвами. ибо может навредить.

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

> Я имела ввиду, нельзя тому психологу, кто не знает принципы работы с жертвами. ибо может навредить.


Понимаю. Психолог, не знающий специфики

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Поняла, видимо, вы имели в виду, что психопаты - в категории домашнего насилия ... так о том и речь... правда не только домашним насилием они ограничиваются. 

Кстати, вот вам как _психологу_ ответ по поводу вашего определения как "бред" (!) моих слов про нарушения в мозге психопатов (это к слову о том, что вы _умеете_ пользоваться справочниками... так дело в том, что и многие другие это умеют ) : 


 Этиология психопатии, помимо социальной компоненты[21], включает и нейробиологическую дисфункцию, из-за которой психопат не способен к эмпатии и глубокому переживанию сложных эмоций (таких как привязанность, вина и радость); несмотря на это, психопат может выглядеть «чарующе» благодаря развитой способности к правдоподобной имитации эмоций[22].

Согласно гипотезе об «успешной психопатии», существуют формально не преступающие закон субклинические психопаты, которые добиваются карьерного роста благодаря психопатическим чертам своего характера, ошибочно принимаемым окружающими за лидерские качества, что в долгосрочной перспективе может причинить вред коллективу. (википедия) 


В духовной миссии для психопатов полно наивных жертв, они легко могут калечить доверчивых преданных. Я практически уверена сейчас, что в 90-е преданные некоторых ятр именно через это и проходили... не понимая, что происходит, почему им так плохо и смиренно списывая на некую мифическую "болезнь духовного роста".

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> То есть духовная практика не помогает тем, кому пора к клиническим психологам на МРТ?


Психопатам не помогает, как не помогает она безрукому или безногому отрастить руку. Если поражение в определенной зоне мозга, как она поможет?  только если в след. жизни, но они в этой-то вайшнава-апарадхи совершают...  





> Разве на форуме не естественно делиться своим пониманием и опытом? Не буду вас больше беспокоить и отвечать на ваши сообщения.


Вы лучше научитесь не раскидываться определениями типа "бред" по поводу научно обоснованных слов оппонента. А то с подписью возникает противоречие...

----------


## Aryan

Похоже, пришло время среди дизайнеров объявить конкурс на "вайшнавскую" смирительную рубашку (курту, чадар- для особо продвинутых)...
Есть прототип

Вложение 17918

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

> Потому что люди в массе своей до сих пор психологически очень безграмотны. 
> А манипуляторы, абъюзеры и газлайтеры ради своих целей могут обмануть практически любого, в том числе гуру и комитет санньяси. Единственные, кого они не могут ввести в заблуждение - ближайших родственников, клинических психологов и очень психологически грамотных преданных. А так, жертвами манипуляторов могут стать любой и любая. Люди в духовной организации для них весьма ресурсны, легкая добыча, особенно прошедшие через самопальные курсы "ведические матаджи", склонные подчиняться - у нас им самое раздолье в этом отношении. Многие чрезвычайно доверчивы, внушаемы, носят розовые очки, но главное - психологически безграмотны, и потому не распознают манипуляций.


Немного грустно и непонятно...  :sed:  
Грустно разумеется от ситуации как таковой. А непонятно от того, что получается Параматма даже гуру и комитету саньяси не помогает понять происходящее и разъяснить кто есть ху...
Получается все эти милые существа 


> манипуляторы, абъюзеры и газлайтеры


 могут обмануть даже Параматму? Либо каким то образом входят в планы Параматмы?

И вот от этого тоже грустновато: 



> Многие чрезвычайно доверчивы, внушаемы, носят розовые очки, но главное - психологически безграмотны, и потому не распознают манипуляций.


Ну с психологической безграмотностью то ладно - настоящих профессионалов даже в профессиональной среде не очень много, а вот почему адепты религиозных течений проявляют чрезвычайную доверчивость, внушаемость и пристрастие к розовым очкам - не специфика ли это именно религиозных пристрастий?

----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

> Но наша система брака немного отличается от той, что в вашей стране. Мы не поддерживаем политику быстрого развода. Мы должны принимать мужа и жену как вечного спутника или помощника в служении Кришне и дается обещание никогда не разводиться.
> 
> Шрила Прабхупада, письмо Мадхукаре, 4 января 1973 г.


Западные демоны, вкупе с феминизмом и гомосексуальностью, успешно продолжают проталкивать в ИСККОН свои идеи. Теперь жену и приобнять нельзя лишний раз, чтобы не обвинили в насилии; и семейный бюджет планировать нельзя - как бы жену не ущемить. Моют мозги женщин со страшной силой. Все эти резолюции так или иначе служат цели - побольше разводов, побольше феминисток в Обществе, поменьше изначальных идей Шрилы Прабхупады и, главное, побольше медитации на западные ценности.

Психологи это вообще отдельная тема - я знаю лично несколько людей, которые жутко сожалеют, что в результате длительной "терапии" послушали этих чудовищ и развелись с женой/мужем. Они дальше "быстрых" наслаждений не видят, и реально испортили жизнь людям, так как мозгов нет смотреть дальше и глубже.

Преданные, ну вы-то уж, зная шастры, оценивайте вот этот западный лошадиный навоз в соответствии со знанием о карме, реинкарнации, реакциях и, как следствии, принятия несчастий и страданий как чего-то даже не просто положенного по судьбе, а крайне необходимого для нас.

----------


## Sharada d.d.

Вы опять за свое...

По себе судите людей. У Вас то голова на месте, Вам такие истины само собой разумеющееся,насколько я поняла из предыдущих Ваших сообщений. Надеюсь, я не ошибаюсь.

К сожалению, неадеквата, о котором идет речь выше, очень много. Именно для таких-резолюции. Ну и предупреждение всем. что бы не занесло со временем.

----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

> - попытки прикоснуться к интимным частям тела
> ...........
> [/B]- навешивание ярлыков
> - постоянная критика
> ...........
> *Финансовое насилие:
> *- обидчик делает жертву финансово зависимой
> - поддерживает полный контроль над финансовыми ресурсами
> - отказывает жертве в доступе к средствам
> - запрещает жертве ходить в школу или работать


Я вот про этот навоз говорил, который можно и трактовать широко, и нарочно раздуть в мозгу женщины из мухи слона. С физическим насилием всё понятно и так, во все времена было понятно без резолюций.

Не понял, что плохого в том, что муж пристает к жене сексуально или полностью контролирует семейные финансы? К кузнечикам на улице что ли приставать и брачные контракты подписывать как на гнилом западе? Ничего нет плохого в том, что женщина зависит от мужчины.

Женщина *должна быть* зависима и контролируема разумным мужчиной, иначе всё катится в ад. То, что иногда контроль исходит от неразумного и жестокого мужчины - такова карма, опять же, что тут поделаешь? Ну, предположим, ИСККОН вмешался в дела Кришны и спас бедную _невинную_ девушку (в прошлой жизни жестокого мужчину) от злого мужика. Вы сколько лет на свете живете, чтобы не понять, что эта бедная жещина через некоторое время найдёт себе по судьбе другого такого же мужика и опять скандалы-вопли-полиция? Пф, на каждом углу такое. Сколько я перевидал таких девушек, бывших моих знакомых - диву даешься, зачем они в один и тот же капкан лезут постоянно.

----------


## Sharada d.d.

Сексуальные приставания без учета желания жены есть насилие.
Финансовая зависимость как способ манипулирования женой есть насилие. 
Что в этом непонятного? 

лезут в капкан травматики, чаще всего у них родители токсы. Абьюзеры почти всегда могут дать очень яркие эмоции, качели. Нормальные мужчины этого не делают. Качели вызывают гормональную зависимость. С этим сложно бороться, как с алкоголизмом. Не всем и не всегда можно помочь. 

Насилие это не дела Кришны, это дела демонов, которые научились обходить Божественное мироустройство, и потреблять энергию живых душ.

----------


## Gaura Shakti dvs

> "Ишвара*(Верховный Господь),*джива*(живое существо),*пракрити*(материальная природа),*кала*(вечное время) и*карма*(деятельность) — природа всего этого объясняется в «Бхагавад-гите». Из этих пяти категорий Господь, живые существа, материальная природа и время являются вечными. Проявленное состояние*пракрити*носит временный характер, но не является иллюзорным. [...] Проявленный мир не является иллюзорным; он реален, хотя и существует временно. [...] в назначенный срок материальный мир проявляется, существует в течение отведенного ему времени, а затем исчезает. Так действует*пракрити.*Однако данный цикл повторяется вечно, поэтому*пракрити*тоже считается вечной; ее нельзя считать иллюзорной. [...] Однако следующий элемент,*карма,*не является вечным, хотя результаты*кармы*могут приходить к нам из глубокой древности. Пожиная плоды своей деятельности, мы страдаем или наслаждаемся с незапамятных времен, однако в наших силах изменить результаты*кармы,*или деятельности. Это возможно, если мы обладаем совершенным знанием. Все мы заняты разного рода деятельностью, но никому не известно, какой деятельностью необходимо заниматься, чтобы разорвать заколдованный круг действий и их последствий и освободиться от своей*кармы.*Однако «Бхагавад-гита» объясняет это." (Бхагавад-гита, Введение)





> "Двое братьев, Джагай и Мадхай, олицетворяют собой грешников века Кали. Они приносили множество беспокойств всему обществу, поскольку были мясоедами, пьяницами, распутниками, грабителями и ворами. Но, несмотря на это, Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху даровал освобождение даже им, не говоря уже о тех, кто был воздержан, благочестив, набожен и совестлив. В «Бхагавад-гите» подтверждается, что, не говоря уже о преданных, обладающих качествами*брахманов*и раджариши (ким пунар брахманах пунйа бхакта раджаршайас татха), любой, кто благодаря общению с чистым преданным приходит к сознанию Кришны, обретает право вернуться домой, к Богу. [...]
> 
> Господь Чайтанья Махапрабху даровал освобождение двум падшим братьям Джагаю и Мадхаю, однако ныне мир полон таких джагаев и мадхаев, или, иными словами, распутников, мясоедов, шулеров, воров и других негодяев, которые постоянно беспокоят общество. Поступки таких людей стали нормой жизни. Уже не считается чем-то предосудительным употреблять алкоголь, гоняться за женщинами, есть мясо, воровать или мошенничать, поскольку эти пороки успели прижиться среди людей. Однако едва ли можно рассчитывать, что подобная греховная деятельность поможет освобождению человечества из объятий*майи. [...] Действительно, в современном человеческом обществе все страдают жадностью и вожделением, и потому единственное наше спасение — это движение санкиртаны Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху, которое способно возвести всех джагаев и мадхаев на высшую ступень, то есть на уровень*саттва-гуны, или брахманской культуры." (Чайтанйа Чаритамрита, Ади Лила, 8.20 КОММЕНТАРИЙ)


Вы утверждаете, что




> Вторую сторону не выслушивают в ситуациях абъюза. Жертвам обеспечивают безопасность и ведут к разводам как можно быстрее  в случае семейного насилия, поскольку у жертв стокгольмский синдром. Манипуляторов и абъюзеров в организации отстраняют от должностей без выслушивания их мнения и басней. Отстранять надо без сюсюкания и предоставления трибун "для объяснения пред всем честным народом". Они крайне успешно притворяются и манипулируют так, что непрофи ВСЕГДА будут введены в заблуждение. В самом тяжелом случае может дойти до того, что заманипулированные "старшие" при разбирательствах могут ПОВЫСИТЬ манипулятора по карьерной лестнице в духовной организации. Только профи могут фиксировать и распознавать их приемы и манипуляции.


Поэтому я говорю, что мы не можем руководствоваться мирской психологией для решения духовных проблем. Вы привели хороший пример для моих слов. Согласно мирской психологии, подобных личностей не исправить. Согласно духовной психологии, карма не вечна, поэтому она может быть изменена. Также и в другой цитате подтверждается возможность изменения судьбы и характера личности.




> Вторую сторону не выслушивают в ситуациях абъюза.


Получается, как в "старые добрые времена". Кто-то надоел и расстрел без суда и следствия. Ведь все так напуганы Плохишём, что даже не будут задумываться, так ли все это. Ведь найти специалиста, который сможет понять, что на самом деле произошло, не всегда возможно.

----------


## Gaura Shakti dvs

Вот немного по поднятой теме из книги, которую я сейчас читаю.



Обратите внимание на нижнюю строчку. Если понимать буквально, то унижать невесту можно только в семейной обстановке или наедине.

----------


## Sharada d.d.

> Согласно мирской психологии, подобных личностей не исправить. Согласно духовной психологии, карма не вечна, поэтому она может быть изменена. Также и в другой цитате подтверждается возможность изменения судьбы и характера личности.


Вы смешиваете мокрое с кислым. Мирские психологи действуют в рамках этой жизни.

Пусть себе абьюзеры исправляются,меняют карму, никто им не мешает. В уединении практикуя,живя на своей энергии,повышая ее. Нет же, им НАДО жрать живого человека, что бы жить. Это гораздо проще, чем совершать аскезы ради получения жизненной энергии.




> Ведь найти специалиста, который сможет понять, что на самом деле произошло, не всегда возможно.


А чего тут понимать, если и так все ясно. 

Гаура Шакти,лично Вы готовы жертвовать годами жизни и даже всей своей жизнью, что бы женщина-нарцисс или с любой другой формой насилия, стремилась к прогрессу, живя за счет Ваших жизненных сил? Вы рано поседеете, Ваша нервная система и прочие системы и органы будут угроблены в хлам за пару десятков лет, зато может быть спасете пустую душу? ключевое слово-может быть. Скорей всего Вас съедят с потрохами, и найдут следующего донора.

----------


## Анурадха д.д.

> Ну, предположим, ИСККОН вмешался в дела Кришны и спас бедную невинную девушку (в прошлой жизни жестокого мужчину) от злого мужика.


  Давайте представим обратную ситуацию. Мужчина, у которого жена склонна к насилию.Постоянные истерики, даже и физическое насилие. А то и вредные привычки. А он, в силу воспитания, не приучен обижать женщин, а она этим активно пользуется. Бедный невинный мужчина (в прошлом-истеричная и жестокая женщина). И понятно что разведясь с ней, он попадется в капкан такой же следующей жены.
  Неужели просто терпя , такой муж становится лучше, в процессе сгорания собственной кармы? Чем сильнее истерит его женщина, тем быстрее сгорает его негативная карма, связанная с прошлыми негативными поступками?

 Просто пытаюсь понять логику...

 Или у мужчин и женщин все по разному? Мужчина должен что-то делать, а женщина терпеть и сжигать, тем самым, негативную карму?




> Сколько я перевидал таких девушек, бывших моих знакомых - диву даешься, зачем они в один и тот же капкан лезут постоянно.


 Отчасти с вами согласна, но вопрос, а что делать? Принять это как норма материальной жизни? Люди здесь по разному карму отрабатывают. Или как-то пробовать помочь?

 У меня был опыт, ко мне девушка обратилась вот с такой проблемой (насилие в семье по отношению к ней и  детям). То ли сохранять семью, ведь развод- это неправильно, не по ведически. Но и сил терпеть уже не было. Да и дети болели сильно. У них просто страх был перед отцом. И вот я, у меня был выбор, рассказать про карму и прошлую жизнь, где она была жестоким мужчиной. Или посоветовать спасать себя и детей. И тогда не было этой резолюции. 

 Я взяла на себя ответственность, посоветовала ей развод. Прошли годы, она мне благодарна. Замуж не собирается, страх перед мужчинами остался. Это страшно,брать на себя ответственность такого рода, давать советы, когда у тебя их спрашивают. В каждой ситуации нужно разбираться отдельно. Всякое бывает, бывают, что провоцируют на насилие, бывает, что оба сильно виноваты в нездоровой обстановке.
 Но все же я рада, что подобная резолюция есть.

----------


## Gaura Shakti dvs

> Вы смешиваете мокрое с кислым. Мирские психологи действуют в рамках этой жизни.


В чем тогда разница? Духовные психологи, понимают, что эта жизнь влияет на следующую, поэтому они заботятся о вечной душе. Мирские психологи думают, что эта жизнь единственная, и потом всё закончится. Эта разница в понимании переводит к тому, что преданные Кришны стараются посвятить себя служению Кришне, а мирские люди стараются урвать от жизни как можно больше.




> Пусть себе абьюзеры исправляются,меняют карму, никто им не мешает. В уединении практикуя,живя на своей энергии,повышая ее.


Я не знаю сколько времени вы знакомы с сознанием Кришны. Но, вполне возможно, вы уже слышали о том, чтобы прогрессировать духовно, мы должны находиться среди преданных. Поэтому эти люди должны найти круг подобающего общения, в котором могут развиваться в сознании Кришны. В одиночестве у них нет шанса. Также ошибочно думать, что "моя энергия" или "твоя энергия". Энергия принадлежит Кришне, мы только пользуемся ей. Поэтому никто ей не обладает: ни абьюзеры, ни их жертвы.





> Гаура Шакти,лично Вы готовы жертвовать годами жизни и даже всей своей жизнью, что бы женщина-нарцисс или с любой другой формой насилия, стремилась к прогрессу, живя за счет Ваших жизненных сил?


 В Бразилии есть знаменитый писатель Карлос Думонд де Андраде. Так он сказал: "Страдание неизбежно. Но страдать необязательно". Другими словами, мы сами решаем, как относиться к происходящему в нашей жизни.

----------


## Sharada d.d.

Ну так лично Вы готовы жить с такой партнершей, жертвуя своей жизнью?

----------


## Наталия Маркова

Преданные те, кто обладают совершенными духовными тайными знаниями и  мыслят и понимают и поступают только через призму этих знаний и далеко не всегда поэтому материальный мир, материальный человек может понять или согласиться с тем, что может сказать преданный касательно любых событий в материальном мире. Преданный абсолютно точно знает, что на все Воля Бога. Что Бог - Высочайшая Справедливая Личность и воздает каждому строго по его заслугам перед Богом. Поэтому  и в семье Бог дает каждому по его заслугам перед Богом как последствие греховной деятельности каждого человека, как следствие его кармической деятельности в прошлых рождениях, пропуская человека через те взаимоотношения, те качества, которые в прошлом к другим проявлял сам. Вообще Земля есть инструмент Бога, некий тренажер, направленный на работу с душой, чтобы именно через путь страданий и преодолений, через путь низменных чужих качеств душа могла четко в себе расставлять приоритеты, отказываясь от демонических качеств от рождения к рождению и так только постепенно ведомая Богом поднимаясь на более высокие ступени материального развития и достигая качества, угодные Богу и достаточные, чтобы человек мог быть занят в одном из рождений именно преданным служением, уже корректируя качества на основе не материальных событий, хотя и они имеют место, а на основе практики преданного служения, основным базисом которого являются совершенные духовные знания. В этой связи надо понимать, что насилие в семье не просто так существует, а есть воспитательный инструмент Бога для души, где от рождения к рождению муж и жена меняются местами и жена получает строго то, что заслужила у Бога в прошлой жизни, будучи в теле мужчины. Однако, это имеет отношение не только к семье. У Бога много средств отдать душе то, что она проявмла. Но при этом надо понимать, что это - труд Бога. Но человек должен знать человеческое и непременно не быть равнодушным к таким ситуациям и помогать тем, кто находится в состоянии подавления личности. Но это Бог предоставляет материальным людям, создает законы и через мыслительный процесс и активность избранных Богом людей, контролирует и направляет этот процесс. Это также преданный должен понимать и в этом вопросе и во всех других, ибо мышление преданного прежде всего должно быть направлено на Бога Кришну, Волю Бога, Высшего Управляющего. И то, что работа Бога в материальном мире АБСОЛЮТНА. Преданный может Бога только просить и поклоняться. Других путей у преданных нет. Своим аскетизмом, добродетелью, простым образом жизни, терпением и смирением преданные заслужили то, чтобы Бог помог каждому и Указал изнутри, как правильно мыслить и принимать и реагировать на события и как помочь другим в таких ситуациях или через кого.

----------


## Sharada d.d.

Товарищи, вы так здорово рассуждаете о том,кто кому чего должен. 
а сами то готовы терпеть насилие? жить в постоянном страхе, слезах, иногда побоях и тп? сами то сможете в таких условиях продолжать духовную практику?

Терпеть насилие это НЕ аскеза, по крайней мере точно не в благости, и духовно прогрессировать в таких условиях способны единицы, которые и без этого уже практически святые.

Гаура Шакти, расскажите пожалуйста,почему Вы уехали из России?

Матушка Наталья, Вы замужем? какие у Вас отношения в семье, с детьми? Счастливы ли дети в браке?
Своей дочери Вы бы сказали то же самое, видя ее в синяках и слезах, на грани выхода в окошко постоянно?

----------


## Sharada d.d.

Гаура Шакти прабху, Матушка Наталья, не примите за хамство и наезд мои сообщения.

Очень легко говорить о ситуации,когда это не касается тебя лично. Поэтому я задала личные вопросы. Ответа конечно не требую, но очень прошу через себя пропускать сообщения и советы о развитие терпелки. А то ведь Мироздание не дремлет. Проверка искренности придет быстро.

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

> Товарищи, вы так здорово рассуждаете о том,кто кому чего должен. 
> а сами то готовы терпеть насилие? жить в постоянном страхе, слезах, иногда побоях и тп? сами то сможете в таких условиях продолжать духовную практику?
> 
> Терпеть насилие это НЕ аскеза, по крайней мере точно не в благости, и духовно прогрессировать в таких условиях способны единицы, которые и без этого уже практически святые.
> 
> Гаура Шакти, расскажите пожалуйста,почему Вы уехали из России?
> 
> Матушка Наталья, Вы замужем? какие у Вас отношения в семье, с детьми? Счастливы ли дети в браке?
> Своей дочери Вы бы сказали то же самое, видя ее в синяках и слезах, на грани выхода в окошко постоянно?


Да, мы часто пытаемся решать конкретные проблемы умозрительными рассуждениями. Насилие не нужно терпеть. Но в нашей стране, к сожалению, нет практически никаких институтов, которые могли бы помочь. Есть некоторые общественные организации, которые могут помочь жертвам домашнего насилия. Но это непросто, ведь само по себе домашнее насилие в нашей стране декриминализированно. В США, о которых идёт речь в документе, с этим всё гораздо проще.

Преданные социально и политически апатичны. Поэтому мы и прикрываемся высокпарными словами, чтобы не решать конкретных социальных проблем.

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

> Преданные социально и политически апатичны. Поэтому мы и прикрываемся высокпарными словами, чтобы не решать конкретных социальных проблем.


Пожалуйста укажите мне на концептуально-логическую ошибку, однако разве преданные Кришны, если они преданы Кришне по факту, а не по названию, не воспринимают все с ними происходящее как милость? С которой не надо бороться, но лишь использовать для окончательного разочарования в мире материи, и для окончательного привлечения служением Кришне: "Вернувшись ко Мне, великие души, йоги, занимающиеся преданным служением, никогда не возвращаются в этот бренный материальный мир, юдоль страданий, ибо они достигли высшей ступени совершенства".
То есть ну совершенно не ждут ничего радостного от этой самой юдоли страданий и даже не порываются бороться за свои материальные права  :smilies:  По моему логично и совершенно не высокопарно. 
Этими своими словами не туплю и не фанатею. Ну разве что слегка сарказмирую...

А вообще конечно сложно проявлять терпимость и сострадательность в этом мире. Потому что любителям насилия подобная терпимость и сострадательность легко принимается за проявление слабости, и простите, за невербальный призыв к насилию.
А потому давать адекватный отпор все-таки необходимо.

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

> Пожалуйста укажите мне на концептуально-логическую ошибку, однако разве преданные Кришны, если они преданы Кришне по факту, а не по названию, не воспринимают все с ними происходящее как милость? С которой не надо бороться, но лишь использовать для окончательного разочарования в мире материи, и для окончательного привлечения служением Кришне: "Вернувшись ко Мне, великие души, йоги, занимающиеся преданным служением, никогда не возвращаются в этот бренный материальный мир, юдоль страданий, ибо они достигли высшей ступени совершенства".
> То есть ну совершенно не ждут ничего радостного от этой самой юдоли страданий и даже не порываются бороться за свои материальные права  По моему логично и совершенно не высокопарно. 
> Этими своими словами не туплю и не фанатею. Ну разве что слегка сарказмирую...
> 
> А вообще конечно сложно проявлять терпимость и сострадательность в этом мире. Потому что любителям насилия подобная терпимость и сострадательность легко принимается за проявление слабости, и простите, за невербальный призыв к насилию.
> А потому давать адекватный отпор все-таки необходимо.


Странно - в начале вы пишите о том, что всё нужно воспринимать как милость Кришны, а в конце о том, что нужно давать адекватный отпор. Не понял к чему цитата из Бхагават-гиты, которую вы привели. В Гите, кстати, есть другое высказывание Кришны - из средств подавления беззакония Я наказание. Мне кажется, к нашей теме, это высказывание больше подходит. Мы не в материи должны разочароваться, а развить привязанность к Кришне. Когда есть такая привязанность, материя становится на своё место в понимании самбандхи (это энергия Господа, которую нужно задействовать в служении Ему). В ней не нужно особо разочаровываться или очаровываться ей. В чём действительно стоит разочароваться - это в наших попытках занять место наслаждающегося и контролирующего.

Если вы сами пытаетесь жить так, как описали в первом абзаце своего поста, то зачем вы работаете, едите, одеваетесь и вообще прикладываете усилия к улучшению своей материальной ситуации? Просто окончательно разочаруйтесь в материи. Но наверняка у вас есть дом, работа, доходы, желание поехать на море или что-то ещё в таком духе. То есть вы живой человек, как и все мы. Тогда какой смысл говорить о милости Господа женщине с синяком под глазом? Она перед тем как в дом свой зайти трясётся от страха. Она явно не оценит эту ситуацию как милость, сколько бы ей об этом не говорили "преданные по факту".

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

Вы, уважаемый прабху, похоже как и многие другие, не вчитываетесь в сообщения собеседников. Ну да ладно - в конце-концов вчитываться надо в постулаты Писаний, а не в чьи-то измышления.

А так таки начало моего текста резюмировано мной же:



> Этими своими словами не туплю и не фанатею. Ну разве что слегка сарказмирую...


А сарказм вызван тем, что если без воли Всевышнего и травинка не шелохнется, то стало быть все, приходящее в нашу жизнь приходит именно с санкции Параматмы. И тогда протест против чего-либо не нравящегося нам, является протестом против воли Параматмы?
Или еще более вернее - сарказм вызван непониманием того, как совместить наше недовольство, выражаемое в протестах, с волей Параматмы.
Кстати и Наталья говорит почти о том же самом:



> Преданные те, кто обладают совершенными духовными тайными знаниями и  мыслят и понимают и поступают только через призму этих знаний и далеко не всегда поэтому материальный мир, материальный человек может понять или согласиться с тем, что может сказать преданный касательно любых событий в материальном мире. Преданный абсолютно точно знает, что на все Воля Бога. Что Бог - Высочайшая Справедливая Личность и воздает каждому строго по его заслугам перед Богом. Поэтому  и в семье Бог дает каждому по его заслугам перед Богом как последствие греховной деятельности каждого человека, как следствие его кармической деятельности в прошлых рождениях, пропуская человека через те взаимоотношения, те качества, которые в прошлом к другим проявлял сам. Вообще Земля есть инструмент Бога, некий тренажер, направленный на работу с душой, чтобы именно через путь страданий и преодолений, через путь низменных чужих качеств душа могла четко в себе расставлять приоритеты, отказываясь от демонических качеств от рождения к рождению и так только постепенно ведомая Богом поднимаясь на более высокие ступени материального развития и достигая качества, угодные Богу и достаточные, чтобы человек мог быть занят в одном из рождений именно преданным служением, уже корректируя качества на основе не материальных событий, хотя и они имеют место, а на основе практики преданного служения, основным базисом которого являются совершенные духовные знания. В этой связи надо понимать, что насилие в семье не просто так существует, а есть воспитательный инструмент Бога для души, где от рождения к рождению муж и жена меняются местами и жена получает строго то, что заслужила у Бога в прошлой жизни, будучи в теле мужчины. Однако, это имеет отношение не только к семье. У Бога много средств отдать душе то, что она проявмла. Но при этом надо понимать, что это - труд Бога. Но человек должен знать человеческое и непременно не быть равнодушным к таким ситуациям и помогать тем, кто находится в состоянии подавления личности. Но это Бог предоставляет материальным людям, создает законы и через мыслительный процесс и активность избранных Богом людей, контролирует и направляет этот процесс. Это также преданный должен понимать и в этом вопросе и во всех других, ибо мышление преданного прежде всего должно быть направлено на Бога Кришну, Волю Бога, Высшего Управляющего. И то, что работа Бога в материальном мире АБСОЛЮТНА. Преданный может Бога только просить и поклоняться. Других путей у преданных нет. Своим аскетизмом, добродетелью, простым образом жизни, терпением и смирением преданные заслужили то, чтобы Бог помог каждому и Указал изнутри, как правильно мыслить и принимать и реагировать на события и как помочь другим в таких ситуациях или через кого.

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

> Вы, уважаемый прабху, похоже как и многие другие, не вчитываетесь в сообщения собеседников. Ну да ладно - в конце-концов вчитываться надо в постулаты Писаний, а не в чьи-то измышления.
> 
> А так таки начало моего текста резюмировано мной же:
> 
> 
> А сарказм вызван тем, что если без воли Всевышнего и травинка не шелохнется, то стало быть все, приходящее в нашу жизнь приходит именно с санкции Параматмы. И тогда протест против чего-либо не нравящегося нам, является протестом против воли Параматмы?
> Или еще более вернее - сарказм вызван непониманием того, как совместить наше недовольство, выражаемое в протестах, с волей Параматмы.
> Кстати и Наталья говорит почти о том же самом:


Ну не моя вина, что я как раз вчитываюсь в слова и принимаю их так, как они написаны. Если я вижу А, то читаю А. А вы, уважаемая матаджи, просто "съезжаете с темы".

Про травинку все знают, но по существу это ничего не меняет. Вы живёте по этой философии? Или вы живёте как нормальный человек?

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

> Ну не моя вина, что я как раз вчитываюсь в слова и принимаю их так, как они написаны. Если я вижу А, то читаю А. А вы, уважаемая матаджи, просто "съезжаете с темы"


Если тема именно о резолюции о насилии от 2019 года, тогда действительно мне по данной резолюции сказать совершенно нечего. На моей памяти разного рода резолюций было немало, однако мало кому таковые реально помогали. Да собственно мало кто таковые реально применял на практике.
Разумеется от насилия необходимо защищаться и защищать. Однако объясните мне пожалуйста если сможете, почему люди, вроде как практикующие некий универсальный духовный метод, в идеале способствующий избавлению ото всех материальных проблем вообще, от проблем не только что не избавляются, а еще и совершают иной раз такие деяния, для защиты от которых приходится выпускать директивы?

Хотя в принципе Вы сами косвенно ответили на мой вопрос:



> Про травинку все знают, но по существу это ничего не меняет


То есть возможно Вы хотите сказать, что духовная практика никак не влияет на реальную жизнь? Но тогда получается что это и не духовная жизнь, а просто некая ролевая игра, в рамках которой можно немного отдохнуть от реальной жизни?
Почему ничего не меняется? Может быть потому что ничего и не делается?

Но самое пожалуй интересное это вот что:



> Вы живёте по этой философии? Или вы живёте как нормальный человек?


То есть те, кто на самом деле пытаются видеть волю Бога даже в материальном происходящем не являются нормальными людьми на Ваш взгляд? 
И что же такое тогда "нормальность" по Вашему? Когда настоящая реальность отдельно, а внешне-индийский антураж только по праздникам, или как? 
Почему у Прабхупады получалось изменять сознание своих учеников настолько, что не требовались специальные директивы сверху, а сегодняшним адептам это не удается проделать не то что с сознанием других, но даже и со своим собственным?
И отнесетесь ли Вы вот к этим словам Прабхупады как к ненормальным также?;
«Смирение – это абсолютная, непоколебимая, без тени сомнения убежденность в том, что ничто в этом мире, ни твои деньги, ни твоя семья, ни слава, ни оружие, ни образование, ни врачи, ни государство, ни власть – ничто другое, кроме милости Кришны, – не спасет тебя. Если у тебя есть такая убежден-ность, значит, у тебя есть смирение»
https://biography.wikireading.ru/298327

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

> На моей памяти разного рода резолюций было немало, однако мало кому таковые реально помогали. Да собственно мало кто таковые реально применял на практике.


В такого рода резолюциях и публикациях есть смысл. Мне довольно много писем пришло в ответ на мои публикации, где женщины писали, что после прочтения мнения авторитетов (Шрилы Прабхупады, цитат священных писаний) они почувствовали себя более уверенными, более уверенно защищали свои права и границы. А когда нет таких официальных заключений, отдельному человеку трудно понять не дурак ли он. Знаю по украинскому ИСККОН, что раз официальная позиция руководства такая, что женщины по сути недостойны и бесправны, то и сами женщины рано или поздно начинают в это верить. Все начинается с философии, которой человек позволил прижиться.  Поэтому такие резолюции помогают реально. 

Если кому-то эта резолюция поможет понять хотя бы то, что она не ответственная за деградацию мужчины, находящегося рядом и не обязана вылезти из кожи вон, но поменять его (а пока не поменяет, не может уйти от него), или что обязана терпеть побои и другие виды насилия от мужчины, то уже в одном этом будет огромное благо от этой резолюции.

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

> Если тема именно о резолюции о насилии от 2019 года, тогда действительно мне по данной резолюции сказать совершенно нечего. На моей памяти разного рода резолюций было немало, однако мало кому таковые реально помогали. Да собственно мало кто таковые реально применял на практике.
> Разумеется от насилия необходимо защищаться и защищать. Однако объясните мне пожалуйста если сможете, почему люди, вроде как практикующие некий универсальный духовный метод, в идеале способствующий избавлению ото всех материальных проблем вообще, от проблем не только что не избавляются, а еще и совершают иной раз такие деяния, для защиты от которых приходится выпускать директивы?
> 
> Хотя в принципе Вы сами косвенно ответили на мой вопрос:
> 
> То есть возможно Вы хотите сказать, что духовная практика никак не влияет на реальную жизнь? Но тогда получается что это и не духовная жизнь, а просто некая ролевая игра, в рамках которой можно немного отдохнуть от реальной жизни?
> Почему ничего не меняется? Может быть потому что ничего и не делается?
> 
> Но самое пожалуй интересное это вот что:
> ...


Вопрос в том, что значит "видеть волю Бога". С моей точки зрения, воля Бога в том, чтобы защищать женщин. А если их избивают и мы отделываемся разговорами о "воле Бога", то о чём мы вообще можем говорить? Нормальность - это стараться на своём уровне жить по законам Бога и развивать дремлющую любовь к Нему. Поэтому я вас спрашивал, насколько вы следуете озвученной вами философии.

Я очень не люблю, когда цитатами как флагами размахивают. Зачем вы её здесь привели? Вы живёте по ней? У любой цитаты есть свои ограничения, место и время применения.

По поводу универсального метода. Вопрос то очень простой. Кто ему следует? Однажды у Хридайананды даса Госвами спросили, почему в ИСККОН так много разводов. Он ответил, что в ИСККОН нет разводов. В ИСККОН следуют наставлениям Шрилы Прабхупады, а он говорил не разводиться. Всё просто. Но тот самый универсальный процесс пытаются применить многие люди. Кто-то его применяет криво и косо, как вздумается. Кому-то просто не нужно жениться, не его это гуна-карма. Процесс, как любит говорить Бхану Свами, постепенный.

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

Вы правы, уважаемая Хари-кантха Деви. Простите.
Мне не стоило говорить пренебрежительно об официальных постановлениях. Наверняка управляющие органы, всеръез озабоченные сложностями в организации, делают все что могут, чтобы помочь решить эти самые сложности.  
Просто мой опыт говорит о том, что люди если и вспоминают о разного рода постановлениях, только исключительно для отстаивания своих собственных пониманий и интересов. Благо формат постановлений позволяет трактовать их достаточно широко.

Кстати весьма заинтересовало то, что Вы пишите: 




> Мне довольно много писем пришло в ответ на мои публикации, где женщины писали, что после прочтения мнения авторитетов (Шрилы Прабхупады, цитат священных писаний) они почувствовали себя более уверенными, более уверенно защищали свои права и границы


А в чем они почувствовали себя увереннее? В том, что их права защити местная первичная ячейка ИСККОН, куда они могут пожаловаться на своих мужей? И кстати, где гарантия того, что повод для жалобы будет действительно реальным, а не надуманным? 
Мне приходилось видеть в рамках ИСККОН и самоуверенных мужчин-вайшнавов, пытающихся относиться к своим домашним, как недостойным побочным продуктам. Но приходилось видеть и жен-вайшнави, относящихся к своим мужьям, как в бесправному сырьевому придатку. Себя же мнящими минимум приближенными Самой Шримати Радхарани. И такие жены вполне себе могли посчитать за агрессию в свой собственный адрес, любые попытки напомнить об их обиходных семейных обязанностях.
Вы знаете, мой опыт общения и с мужчинами и с женщинами, позволяет мне предположить, что семейные отношения могут после подобного обращения существенно ухудшиться. Никакой мужчина (если он таки мужчина...), не станет стараться улучшать отношения с женщиной, пожаловавшейся на него в официальные органы. Хотя разумеется никакой настоящий мужчина не станет доводить свои отношения с женщиной до такой грани, когда она будет вынуждена на него жаловаться.

Или вот:



> Знаю по украинскому ИСККОН, что раз официальная позиция руководства такая, что женщины по сути недостойны и бесправны, то и сами женщины рано или поздно начинают в это верить. Все начинается с философии, которой человек позволил прижиться


Получается что ваши местные официальные представители ИСККОН сознательно позволили прижиться философии, унижающей женщин?
И тут либо эти представители явно недостойны своих постов, либо может быть их деятельность Вами оценивается не до конца правильно?
И в обоих случаях более уверенным себя сложно почувствовать...

И пожалуй что последнее:



> Если кому-то эта резолюция поможет понять хотя бы то, что она не ответственная за деградацию мужчины, находящегося рядом и не обязана вылезти из кожи вон, но поменять его (а пока не поменяет, не может уйти от него), или что обязана терпеть побои и другие виды насилия от мужчины, то уже в одном этом будет огромное благо от этой резолюции.


Простите меня, а кто же тогда ответственнен за деградацию либо прогресс, как не самые близкие? 
И для чего и зачем тогда создавать семьи, если в них никто не будет ответственнен друг за друга?

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

> Вопрос в том, что значит "видеть волю Бога". С моей точки зрения, воля Бога в том, чтобы защищать женщин


Как интересно!   То есть вся «Бхагавад Гита» именно об этом?

Арджуна кстати тоже хотел защищать женщин, но вот от чего и как:
«Когда в роду воцаряется безбожие, о Кришна, женщины в нем развращаются, а развращение женщин, о потомок Вришни, приводит к появлению на свет нежеланного потомства.  Рост числа нежеланных детей неизбежно приводит к тому, что члены семьи и люди, разрушающие семейные традиции, попадают в ад»

Куда конкретнее и предметнее чем у Вас, не находите?  От безбожия и адхармы, Арджуна предлагает защищать. 

И даже на эти сверхразумные слова Арджуны, Шри Кришна сказал следующее:
«Верховный Господь сказал: О Aрджуна, как могла эта скверна одолеть тебя? Такое поведение недостойно того, кто знает истинную цель жизни. Оно приведет человека не в рай, а к бесславию»

А Прабхупада добавил в своих комментариях (правда не на этот стих):
«В присутствии Верховной Личности Бога сетования Aрджуны, скорбящего о своих родственниках, выглядят довольно неуместными, поэтому Кришна выражает здесь удивление, произнося слово кутах («откуда»). От человека, принадлежащего к числу цивилизованных людей, ариев, трудно было ожидать проявления подобной слабости. Aриями называют тех, кто понимает истинную ценность человеческой жизни и чья культура основана на принципах духовного самопознания. Люди, имеющие материальные представления о жизни, не знают, что высшая цель жизни - постичь Aбсолютную Истину, Вишну, или Бхагавана; очарованные внешним блеском материального мира, они не понимают, что такое освобождение. Такие люди, не знающие, как освободиться из материального плена, не достойны называться ариями. Aрджуна был кшатрием, однако он отказался сражаться, тем самым уклоняясь от исполнения своего долга. Подобное малодушие не к лицу настоящим ариям. Отказ исполнять свой долг мешает духовному развитию человека и лишает его возможности прославиться в мирской жизни. Господь Кришна не одобрил ложного сострадания, которое Aрджуна испытывал к своим родственникам»

И заметьте, Прабхупада не говорил, что не надо исполнять свою упа-дхарму. Он говорил о том, что исполнение санатана-дхармы все таки немного важнее.  




> А если их избивают и мы отделываемся разговорами о "воле Бога", то о чём мы вообще можем говорить?


Если их избивают на Ваших глазах, и Вы отделываетесь разговорами о чем угодно, а не только о воле Бога, то Вы скорее всего не мужчина. Простите…
А кто кстати предлагает это делать? Я? Вы не ошиблись?




> Нормальность - это стараться на своём уровне жить по законам Бога и развивать дремлющую любовь к Нему. Поэтому я вас спрашивал, насколько вы следуете озвученной вами философии


Первое предложение очень верное. Но простите, а какая связь между первым предложением и вторым?



> Я очень не люблю, когда цитатами как флагами размахивают


А когда приводят в качестве обоснования своего мнения – любите? И если любите – тогда примите приведенные мной цитаты именно с таких позиций.




> Зачем вы её здесь привели?


Потому что она показалась мне очень кстати к тому, что мне хотелось сказать.




> Вы живёте по ней?


Я ее помню, потому что она мне нравится и кажется очень и очень правильной и важной. И тогда, когда мне удается по ней жить, я понимаю что это лучше всего. 




> У любой цитаты есть свои ограничения, место и время применения


А кто ограничивает, если не секрет? Наверное сам человек?




> По поводу универсального метода. Вопрос то очень простой. Кто ему следует? Однажды у Хридайананды даса Госвами спросили, почему в ИСККОН так много разводов. Он ответил, что в ИСККОН нет разводов. В ИСККОН следуют наставлениям Шрилы Прабхупады, а он говорил не разводиться. Всё просто. Но тот самый универсальный процесс пытаются применить многие люди. Кто-то его применяет криво и косо, как вздумается. Кому-то просто не нужно жениться, не его это гуна-карма. Процесс, как любит говорить Бхану Свами, постепенный.


Вы привели пример когнитивного диссонанса? Когда имеется феномен разводов, но официально таковой не подтверждается?  Да, пожалуй никаких запасов психических ресурсов не хватит, чтобы это понять…
Но не буду проявлять пристрастия, ибо Вы все-таки дали исчерпывающее объяснение на все происходящее:



> В ИСККОН следуют наставлениям Шрилы Прабхупады … Всё просто. Но тот самый универсальный процесс пытаются применить многие люди. Кто-то его применяет криво и косо, как вздумается


И постскриптумом дается надежда:



> Процесс, как любит говорить Бхану Свами, постепенный.

----------


## Sharada d.d.

> Получается что ваши местные официальные представители ИСККОН сознательно позволили прижиться философии, унижающей женщин?
> И тут либо эти представители явно недостойны своих постов, либо может быть их деятельность Вами оценивается не до конца правильно?
> И в обоих случаях более уверенным себя сложно почувствовать...


Гаятри, Вы из какого города, и в каком году присоединились к ИСККОН? Может быть Вы не сталкивались, или не застали вышеозначенного отношения к женщинам. Оно имело место быть на всем постсоветском пространстве, и не только , со стороны руководства весьма поддерживалось, за редким исключением. 
Я не обвиняю руководство в том, что они насаждали уничижающее отношение к женщинам-преданным, скорее в нашей философии люди находили то, что чувствовали сами. такой вот садо-мазохизм, я бы сказала  :smilies:   Рада что его уже много лет пытаются искоренить в Обществе. 




> Простите меня, а кто же тогда ответственнен за деградацию либо прогресс, как не самые близкие?
> И для чего и зачем тогда создавать семьи, если в них никто не будет ответственнен друг за друга?


Вот это новость! Кто то ответственен за наш прогресс или деградацию?

Если так, то в контексте данной темы жена тем более должна сразу покинуть падшего мужа. Или люлей ему вставить, если больше некому. ТО бишь пресечь на корню попытки деградации. 

Ямараджа спросит с каждого лично, семья-это близкие люди в рамках одной жизни. Какая тут ответственность за душу? только сами, только лично.

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

> Как интересно!   То есть вся «Бхагавад Гита» именно об этом?
> 
> Арджуна кстати тоже хотел защищать женщин, но вот от чего и как:
> «Когда в роду воцаряется безбожие, о Кришна, женщины в нем развращаются, а развращение женщин, о потомок Вришни, приводит к появлению на свет нежеланного потомства.  Рост числа нежеланных детей неизбежно приводит к тому, что члены семьи и люди, разрушающие семейные традиции, попадают в ад»
> 
> Куда конкретнее и предметнее чем у Вас, не находите?  От безбожия и адхармы, Арджуна предлагает защищать. 
> 
> И даже на эти сверхразумные слова Арджуны, Шри Кришна сказал следующее:
> «Верховный Господь сказал: О Aрджуна, как могла эта скверна одолеть тебя? Такое поведение недостойно того, кто знает истинную цель жизни. Оно приведет человека не в рай, а к бесславию»
> ...


Интересно, что вы никак не ответили на мой прямой и понятный вопрос, хотя я его несколько раз задал. Если человек говорит о каких-то ценностях, то мне интересно - следует ли он им или только декларирует? Это не личные нападки, а вопрос на прояснение. Так мне понятно с кем я веду беседу. Вы просто "елозите". Бессмыслица получается.

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

> В такого рода резолюциях и публикациях есть смысл. Мне довольно много писем пришло в ответ на мои публикации, где женщины писали, что после прочтения мнения авторитетов (Шрилы Прабхупады, цитат священных писаний) они почувствовали себя более уверенными, более уверенно защищали свои права и границы. А когда нет таких официальных заключений, отдельному человеку трудно понять не дурак ли он. Знаю по украинскому ИСККОН, что раз официальная позиция руководства такая, что женщины по сути недостойны и бесправны, то и сами женщины рано или поздно начинают в это верить. Все начинается с философии, которой человек позволил прижиться.  Поэтому такие резолюции помогают реально. 
> 
> Если кому-то эта резолюция поможет понять хотя бы то, что она не ответственная за деградацию мужчины, находящегося рядом и не обязана вылезти из кожи вон, но поменять его (а пока не поменяет, не может уйти от него), или что обязана терпеть побои и другие виды насилия от мужчины, то уже в одном этом будет огромное благо от этой резолюции.


Да, такие вещи очень важно озвучивать. По крайней мере таким документом можно ткнуть носом тех, кто оправдывает домашнее насилие.

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

> Интересно, что вы никак не ответили на мой прямой и понятный вопрос, хотя я его несколько раз задал. Если человек говорит о каких-то ценностях, то мне интересно - следует ли он им или только декларирует? Это не личные нападки, а вопрос на прояснение. Так мне понятно с кем я веду беседу. Вы просто "елозите". Бессмыслица получается.


Ясно. Раз Вы придираетесь к частностям, стало быть основной мой  посыл Вами принимается, верно?
А на Ваш прямой и понятный вопрос Вы также получили от меня прямой и понятный ответ о той самой цитате Прабхупады и соответственно о той самой идее:




> Я ее помню, потому что она мне нравится и кажется очень и очень правильной и важной. И тогда, когда мне удается по ней жить, я понимаю что это лучше всего


Кстати, уважаемый прабху, раз уж Вы так рветесь защищать женщин, то не защитите ли меня от Ваших двусмысленных и неуместных слов, используемых в переписке, вроде слова «елозите»? 
Или подобное обращение считается Вами верхом вежливости и корректности?

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

> Гаятри, Вы из какого города, и в каком году присоединились к ИСККОН? Может быть Вы не сталкивались, или не застали вышеозначенного отношения к женщинам. Оно имело место быть, со стороны руководства весьма поддерживалось, за редким исключением


Ох, деви, с  вайшнавами мы с братом общаемся наверное лет двадцать с небольшим. Брат в куда большей степени, я  –  в  существенно меньшей. И отношения ко всем и ко вся, видели разные.  И от руководства, и от адептов, и от центральной линии партии.
Однако в ИСККОН, равно как и в любом ином сообществе, к тебе будут относиться именно так, как ты позволишь к себе относиться.
Скажу может быть непатриотичную вещь, но если тебя не очаровала масштабность духовной идеи, потому что повидал всякое и на масштабные лозунги не падок, и если не воспринимать ИСККОН как однозначную панацею и идеальное духовное сообщество, а просто как источник определенных возможностей, и при том стараться не светиться почаще и поярче, а просто делать что можешь и для себя и для других, то можно даже почувствовать благодарность и уважение.
Иногда …




> Я не обвиняю руководство в том, что они насаждали уничижающее отношение к женщинам-преданным, скорее в нашей философии люди находили то, что чувствовали сами. такой вот садо-мазохизм, я бы сказала   Рада что его уже много лет пытаются искоренить в Обществе


Знаете, могу предположить, что это было спровоцировано до какой-то степени латентным чувство мужского шовинизма, который в рамках ведийских идей раскрылся в достаточной мере. 
Ну и также латентным женским желанием кому-нибудь достойному предаться и подчиниться.  И надежды на большое, но чистое, ведийское счастье, и заставили женщин принять такое к себе отношение.




> Вот это новость! Кто то ответственен за наш прогресс или деградацию?


Разумеется в бОльшей степени каждый из нас сам ответственен за это. Как это называется то по-ведийски – «анна-майя»? Однако уже на уровне «прана-майи», и тем более дальше вплоть до «ананда-майи»,  человек отдает себе отчет об определенном воздействии, и стало быть  ответственности, за тех, с кем его сводит жизнь, и на кого он так или иначе влияет.




> Если так, то в контексте данной темы жена тем более должна сразу покинуть падшего мужа. Или люлей ему вставить, если больше некому. ТО бишь пресечь на корню попытки деградации


Бросить кого-то, кажущегося нам падшим, но с кем вошел во взаимодействие хоть на какое-то время – не является помощью.  Люлей вставить – это помощью может быть вполне. Но имейте в виду, что подобное от нас может принять только тот, кто понимает что пусть и грубо и жестко, но это делается человеком, который желает нам блага.  И более того, знает, что является истинным благом. 
И вот право на такое, может быть грубое, но подчас действенное, будет приниматься только от того, кто  доказал это многократно своей заботой и ответственностью.   




> Ямараджа спросит с каждого лично, семья-это близкие люди в рамках одной жизни. Какая тут ответственность за душу? только сами, только лично.


Какая ответственность спрашиваете? 
Не такая полная разумеется, как у самого человека за самого себя.  И разумеется менее полная разумеется как у учителя и наставника, но тоже немалая.

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

> Ясно. Раз Вы придираетесь к частностям, стало быть основной мой  посыл Вами принимается, верно?
> А на Ваш прямой и понятный вопрос Вы также получили от меня прямой и понятный ответ о той самой цитате Прабхупады и соответственно о той самой идее:
> 
> 
> 
> Кстати, уважаемый прабху, раз уж Вы так рветесь защищать женщин, то не защитите ли меня от Ваших двусмысленных и неуместных слов, используемых в переписке, вроде слова «елозите»? 
> Или подобное обращение считается Вами верхом вежливости и корректности?


С радостью.

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

> С радостью.


Благодарю  :smilies:

----------


## Sharada d.d.

> Однако в ИСККОН, равно как и в любом ином сообществе, к тебе будут относиться именно так, как ты позволишь к себе относиться.


мда...а кто не умеет защититься, самадуравиновата...и помогать тебе не надо... замечательное белое пальто на Вас. очень белое. 

относительно изначальной темы. почитайте про темную триаду. они выбирают ресурсных партнеров, у которых при обычном общении все в порядке с границами и прочими установками. однако демоны брешь пробивают, иначе как им кормиться.

и Вы косвенно поддерживаете насилие своими словами. Это виктимблейминг, обвинение жертвы, если не задумывались.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Пыталась разобраться кто за что тут сражается и впечатление такое, что все пытаются забить гол в одни и те же ворота (нет насилию), но дерутся между собой на футбольном поле  :smilies:  Зачем спорить то, если все более менее одного мнения? Можно ж наоборот объединиться и делать что-то, чтобы предотвращать насилие? А в противовес наоборот тут насилием многие и занялись  :smilies:

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Пыталась разобраться кто за что тут сражается и впечатление такое, что все пытаются забить гол в одни и те же ворота (нет насилию), но дерутся между собой на футбольном поле  Зачем спорить то, если все более менее одного мнения? Можно ж наоборот объединиться и делать что-то, чтобы предотвращать насилие? А в противовес наоборот тут насилием многие и занялись


+1

А, вообще, кали-юга - век раздоров.

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

> мда...а кто не умеет защититься, самадуравиновата...и помогать тебе не надо... замечательное белое пальто на Вас. очень белое. 
> относительно изначальной темы. почитайте про темную триаду. они выбирают ресурсных партнеров, у которых при обычном общении все в порядке с границами и прочими установками. однако демоны брешь пробивают, иначе как им кормиться.
> и Вы косвенно поддерживаете насилие своими словами. Это виктимблейминг, обвинение жертвы, если не задумывались.


Деви, давайте я скажу максимально конкретно то, что мне хотелось бы сказать. Чтобы оно наконец понялось без двусмысленных пониманий.
С насилием и неуместной агрессией можно и должно бороться. Применяя для этого любые приемлемые способы и методы. Ага?
Надеюсь больше не будете именовать меня поддерживателем насилия, потому что я его не поддерживаю и даже совсем наоборот.

*И единственное что я хочу сказать, что в процессе увлеченной защиты своих прав, не забывайте пожалуйста что смысл человеческой жизни в самоосознании и возвращении к Божественному*. По крайней мере любые авторитетные моноттеистические религии говорят о потенциальной чуждости этого временного мира вечной дживе.
В теле женщины можно бороться за женские права, в теле мужчины - за мужские. В теле южноафриканского негра можно всю жизнь пробороться против апартеида, а в теле задолбанного мигрантами европейца можно бороться с наплывом этих самых мигрантов.
В теле кошки или собаки можно также отстаивать свои права на съестное, найденное на помойке, протестуя с помощью клыков и когтей против поползновений других коллег по данной форме жизни.
И так может пройти много-много-много жизней...

Или чтобы еще понятнее - я не за насилие, а за то, чтобы в процессе отстаивания своих прав не забыть истинный смысл человеческой жизни. 
И ЭТО ВСЁ, ЧТО МНЕ ХОТЕЛОСЬ БЫ СКАЗАТЬ.

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

> Зачем спорить то, если все более менее одного мнения? Можно ж наоборот объединиться и делать что-то, чтобы предотвращать насилие? А в противовес наоборот тут насилием многие и занялись


Вот они - золотые слова!  :smilies:  Именно так все и происходит.


А вот это:



> Пыталась разобраться кто за что тут сражается и впечатление такое, что все пытаются забить гол в одни и те же ворота (нет насилию), но дерутся между собой на футбольном поле


от того, что люди как правило общаются не с друг другом напрямую, а используют в качестве посредника свой собственный ум, который то и подсказывает как именно понимать собеседника.
И я - не исключение. Если вдруг кто захочет обвинить меня в том, что я обвиняю других, но не обвиняю себя.

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

Тем временем Минюст счёл преувеличенной прблему домашнего насилия в России. Вот цитаты с сайта Эхо Москвы:

"Минюст назвал преувеличенными масштабы проблемы домашнего насилия. Жалобы россиянок в международные институты в министерстве считают попыткой «подорвать правовые механизмы». Более того, представители министерства уверены, что мужчины страдают от дискриминации сильнее женщин, поскольку находятся в меньшинстве и от них не ждут просьб о защите от жестокого обращения".

Вот так, пожаловалась - подорвала правовые механизмы...

----------


## Sharada d.d.

Простите меня все, кого задели мои слова  :dandavat:  занесло. я хотела удалить сообщение, поздно уже было. 
у меня трудный период в жизни, нервы на пределе. Период связан с потерей близких и любимых.

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

Простите и Вы.
Что такое потеря близких - лично для меня это известно не понаслышке. 
Всегда спасало только одно - со всей своей болью, плачем и со всеми своими разочарованиями - обращаться к Кришне.
А Он ответит, поймет и поддержит. Обязательно.

----------


## Sharada d.d.

Спасибо Вам,Гаятри!  :buket:

----------


## Gaura Shakti dvs

> Гаура Шакти, расскажите пожалуйста,почему Вы уехали из России?


Почему я уехал из России? Ответ на этот вопрос выходит за рамки обсуждения в этой ветке и разделе форума. Поэтому я ответил в разделе "Просто так".

----------


## Gaura Shakti dvs

По поводу того, был ли я в ситуации обсуждаемой здесь... Семья моей жены была далеко не из лёгких. Все, за исключением младшего брата жены, курили. Также и издевались над ней. Мне удалось создать и сохранить порядочные отношения со всеми и защитить жену. Но всё уже в прошлом. Нет, не из-за того, что жена стала бывшей, а смерть не оставляет в живых никого.

----------

